# Wettbewerb: Schönstes Userbike 2007/2008



## Kruko (3. Dezember 2007)

Wollen wir es wieder in Angriff nehmen??

Die Resonanz war ja letzes Jahr doch sehr groß und es sind auch dieses Jahr zahlreiche neue Bikes hier in das Forum gekommen.

Die Eckdaten stehen ja noch vom letztem Jahr. Es müsste sich nur wer finden, der es diesmal in die Hand nimmt.

Ich bin gespannt auf Eure Meinungen


----------



## hoeckle (3. Dezember 2007)

Hey, viel zu früh.... 

Sind denn Vorjahresbikes wieder zugelassen? Wie werden sie bewertet? 

Gibt´s eine Kategorie: coming soon !  

Gibt´s einen Technik Award?

Viele Fragen, weitere Fragen... !?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (3. Dezember 2007)

ja ich bin auch dafür wieder ein kleinen Wettbewerb zu starten! War doch toll.

Start am 31.12.07 bis 29.02.08 ?

Vorjahresbikes zugelassen wenn mindestens 1 Teil gewechselt wurde?

BMX, RR, HT und Fully? Oder noch Singlespeed/Starrbikes dazu?


----------



## oldman (3. Dezember 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ja ich bin auch dafür wieder ein kleinen Wettbewerb zu starten! War doch toll.
> 
> Start am 31.12.07 bis 29.02.08 ?
> 
> ...



ja, lasst uns doch zumindest die Auslieferung der 20th Anniversary Rahmen abwarten....  

ja, Vorjahresbikes sollen mitmachen und ja, nur mit Veränderungen, sonst schlafen wir ein.
singlespeed wäre imho interessant

freu mich


----------



## Stemmel (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auch für den Wettbewerb  (jetzt, wo ich nicht nur meine Meinung kundtun darf sondern selbst auch posten kann  ) 

Daggi


----------



## Kint (3. Dezember 2007)

ich würde mich zu verfügung stellen und alles wieder genauso machen wie letztes jahr - (zeitpunkt - auswertung etc...) 

einzig drei änderungen :

1. ne abstimmung wenn punkgleichheit gegeben ist. (will evtl selbst mitmachen) 

2. KEINE und ich meine *KEINE *externen verlinkungen der bilder mehr. ausschliesslich übers fotoalbum hier bei mtb - news. cih werde mir nicht mehr mein eigenes album zuballern um ein faire darstelung zu gewährleisten.

3. keine bildbearbeitung der bilder. foto machen und einstellen. 

- bei nicht beachtung erfolgt ausschluss aus dem wqettbewerb.


----------



## kingmoe (4. Dezember 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> ich würde mich zu verfügung stellen und alles wieder genauso machen wie letztes jahr - (zeitpunkt - auswertung etc...)
> 
> einzig drei änderungen :
> 
> ...



Danke, dass du dir wieder die Mühe machst, Daumen hoch!
Die angepassten Bedingungen klingen gut und nachvollziehbar, ich habe da kein Problem mit.
SSP-Wertung würde mir gefallen, da ein neues schon fertig ist ;-)
Wer mit meinem Renner antreten will, soll sich melden, ist wohl bald über ;-))


----------



## Boramaniac (4. Dezember 2007)

@ Kint,

na das ist doch 'ne Ansage...


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Dezember 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wer mit meinem Renner antreten will, soll sich melden, ist wohl bald über ;-))



Ach, wenn ich doch nur ein wenig größer wäre   

@kint: Ich finds auch klasse, dass Du dich wieder zur Verfügung stellst, die 3 Abänderungen finde ich auch voll in Ordnung. 

Ich hätte allerdings noch einen Vorschlag: Vielleicht eine Kategorie Rigid (Starr) muss aber nicht....


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Dezember 2007)

Danke schonmal für deine Bemühungen! Die letzte Wahl war schon spannend, und wie ich das so sehe, wird die diesjährige nicht minder spannend!



> 3. keine bildbearbeitung der bilder. foto machen und einstellen.



Wie willst du da sichergehen? Als Ansage und Drohung kann es funktionieren, nur garantieren kann es keiner - Manipulation kann man nicht nachweisen.


----------



## toncoc (4. Dezember 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> 2. KEINE und ich meine *KEINE *externen verlinkungen der bilder mehr. ausschliesslich übers fotoalbum hier bei mtb - news. cih werde mir nicht mehr mein eigenes album zuballern um ein faire darstelung zu gewährleisten.



was spricht gegen externe verklinkung?
faire darstellung heißt genau was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. Dezember 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Wie willst du da sichergehen? Als Ansage und Drohung kann es funktionieren, nur garantieren kann es keiner - Manipulation kann man nicht nachweisen.



ich denke die teilnehmer hier sind fair genug um das einzuhalten - wir sind ja hier nicht beim winterpokal  

@sven:     super, bin auch mit den bedingungen einverstanden.

zusätzliche kategorien würde ich erst ab 5 teilnehmern öffnen. vielleicht vorher mal abklopfen wieviel ssp (manni, für  fixie eine eigene kategorie  ), bmx (wenn die 3 letztjährigen wegfallen), o.ä. überhaupt hier laufen, bzw. teilnehmen würden.

ich freu mich drauf und habe 2 neue bikes zu posten (zaskar gelb + renner)


----------



## Kruko (4. Dezember 2007)

@Kint  

@all

Das mit den Bildern war ja eigentlich schon letztes Mal abgesprochen. Irgendwie hat es dann doch nicht geklappt. Daher finde ich die Idee von Sven ganz gut. Wer sich nicht dran hält, fällt halt raus. Fertig

Aber eines habe ich letztes Jahr nicht verstanden. Warum haben Sven und Philipp nicht auch teilgenommen?

Wobei ich aber der Meinung bin, dass alle Bikes zugelassen werden sollten, egal ob man sie schon beim letztem Mal gezeigt hat. So hat jeder wieder eine Chance. Wir suchen ja schließlich die schönsten Bikes 2007


@Volker

Ja, die Auswahl wir groß Welches nimmt man dieses Jahr.


----------



## Kint (5. Dezember 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> was spricht gegen externe verklinkung?
> faire darstellung heißt genau was?



ganz einfach - die darstellung der abstimmunsfäden sollte einhetlich sein. zwecks übersichtlichkeit und gleichheit der chancen. 

schau dir mal die alten fäden an. zb den hardtaiul faden hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267899

wir hatten einzelne themen für die kategorien aufegmacht, definierte ansichten festgelegt. etc....

zur übersichtlichkeit hatten wir uns auf thumbnails ( ich meine nicht attachments) geieinigt - dadurch wurde der breitenrahmen der browser nicht gesprengt.

dann gabs einige die imageshack etc verwendet hatten ....

diese bilder waren dann nicht im vorgegebenen format einspeicherbar - folglich hätten wir später diverse posts mit thumbnais plus diverse posts mit 800x600 gehabt -> keine chnacen gleichheit bei den bildern.

alos hab ich die bilder alle runtergeladen - in meine fotoalbum gepackt - und dann wieder als thumbnails eingestellt. war überflüssige arbeit - vor allem wenn man sich vorher auf was anderes geeinigt hatte.

und die kategroieen sind ja variabel - da können wir unds noch was anderes überlegen ....


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. Dezember 2007)

Beim Schreiben der Platzierungen gibst du dir dann aber wieder Mühe, oder? Wir wollen ja nicht, dass das so endet:



> Katerorgie Hardtail:
> 12. Pelatz: Versus
> 2. Platz: FloidAcroid
> 3. Platz: SixTimesNine
> ...



Wer sonst nur, wenn überhaupt, unter "Honorable Mentioned" genannt wird und die Blecherne Ölkanne bekommt, wird unter diesen Umständen schnell mal zum Sieger!

Fazit: Weiter so und danke für die Blumen! ;-)


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Dezember 2007)

Super Idee mit dem neuen Wettbewerb.
Hätte da einen Vorschlag, was die Kategorien angeht:
Da bei BMX nur 2 Bikes (mein Glück) dabei waren kann die neue Kategorie ja BMX & Dirt heißen, dann können auch die jungen Wilden mitmachen.
Ach ja und Rennrad würde ich > 26" nennen, da es ja auch Trekkingbikes, Tachilons usw. mittlerweile hier gibt. 
Ansonsten


----------



## Kint (6. Dezember 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> ... ...



noch frisch ? was an meiner rechtschreibunk auszusetzen ?  

guck halt mal in den ratingfaden rein - siehe meine sig.
da siehst du dann das ich nicht so bescheuert bin zig-mal pladds zu schreiben....  phonetikgerechterechtschreibreform vor !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (7. Dezember 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Super Idee mit dem neuen Wettbewerb.
> Hätte da einen Vorschlag, was die Kategorien angeht:
> Da bei BMX nur 2 Bikes (mein Glück) dabei waren kann die neue Kategorie ja BMX & Dirt heißen, dann können auch die jungen Wilden mitmachen.
> Ach ja und Rennrad würde ich > 26" nennen, da es ja auch Trekkingbikes, Tachilons usw. mittlerweile hier gibt.
> Ansonsten



In Anlehnung an deinen Vorschlag:

Kategorie <26" (BMX, 24-Dirtbikes, Kinderräder...)
Dann wie gehabt: Hardtail und Fully
plus die >26" mit Rennrädern und Trekkingräder, Speedbikes etc.

Singlespeed muss nicht sein, obwohl ich da Einiges hätte. Ich würde die sonst zu den jeweiligen anderen Kategorien packen. Ist doch eh alles Geschmackssache, was gefällt.


----------



## gremlino (7. Dezember 2007)

dafür!    

Evtl. würde eine Retrokategorie Sinn machen!?!? z.B. alles bis Ende 2007 (= min. 10Jahre alt!)


----------



## GTdanni (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde die Idee mit der Retro Klasse auch gut müsste man nurnoch klären ob 10Jahre gut gewählt wäre.  

Auf die Gruppe SSP möchte ich bestehen  Ich baue schon seit 2 Jahren an dem Teil... 

Cu Danni


----------



## gremlino (9. Dezember 2007)

> z.B. alles bis Ende 2007 (= min. 10Jahre alt!)



oh, sehe gerade ich habe mich verschrieben, ich meinte alles bis 1997  



> müsste man nurnoch klären ob 10Jahre gut gewählt wäre.



was meinst du denn? Höher? Also älter als z.B. 15 Jahre?


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Dezember 2007)

Mach doch bei der Retro Klasse alles vor 1990 (Haha, dann habe ich ja wieder Glück), also ohne Spass vor 1995.


----------



## Backfisch (10. Dezember 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> In Anlehnung an deinen Vorschlag:
> 
> Kategorie <26" (BMX, 24-Dirtbikes, Kinderräder...)
> Dann wie gehabt: Hardtail und Fully



uuuh... dann muss mein Panzer gegen Zassis antreten?  

Ich würd' nämlich gerne mitmachen... bin zwar lange nicht zum schrauben gekommen, aber mein Ruckus kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## alecszaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> 2. KEINE und ich meine *KEINE *externen verlinkungen der bilder mehr. ausschliesslich übers fotoalbum hier bei mtb - news. cih werde mir nicht mehr mein eigenes album zuballern um ein faire darstelung zu gewährleisten.
> 
> 3. keine bildbearbeitung der bilder. foto machen und einstellen.
> 
> - bei nicht beachtung erfolgt ausschluss aus dem wqettbewerb.



Der Vorteil, von Punkt 2 ist auch die gesicherte Darstellung der Bilder, durch die Verlinkung innerhalb des Forums.
Und das hält hoffentlich ewig  

Bei einer Größenbeschränkung der Bilder, könnte man sich z.B. auf eine übliche Bildschirmauflösung von 1280x1024 einigen.
Das bedeutet aber auch gegebenenfalls die Bearbeitung der Bilder.
Weshalb ein zuschneiden/skalieren mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm erlaubt sein sollte.

Schön wäre auch, eine amtliche GT-Dokumentenvorlage, die als Ausstattungsliste von den Teilnehmern in den entsprechenden Rubriken, ausgefüllt eingereicht wird. Hab hier sowas vorbereitet, kann nach Abstimmung, gerne zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Danke KINT, dass Du auch dieses Jahr den Wettbewerb ermöglichen wirst!


----------



## cleiende (10. Dezember 2007)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> ......
> Schön wäre auch, eine amtliche GT-Dokumentenvorlage, die als Ausstattungsliste von den Teilnehmern in den entsprechenden Rubriken, ausgefüllt eingereicht wird. Hab hier sowas vorbereitet, kann nach Abstimmung, gerne zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
> ........



Stelle auch gerne meine Vorlage auf der Basis von Microsoft Excel zur Verfügung:


----------



## alecszaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

genau so oder ähnlich  
Finds aber gemein, dass Du alles auf den Rahmen schiebst....


----------



## cleiende (10. Dezember 2007)

Klar doch, man nehme ein voll funktionsfähiges Rad, zerlege es komplett um dann am Ende genau zu wissen was jedes Teil wiegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Dezember 2007)

Sorry Leute, aber ich verstehe den Sinn der Ausstattungsliste nicht. Es soll doch das schönste Gt premiert werden und nicht die teuerste Ausstattung!


----------



## Backfisch (15. Dezember 2007)

Zur "Schönheit" gehört eben auch eine stimmige Ausstattung, und manche Details wird man auf einem Foto im Netz vielleicht nicht sehen...


----------



## jedinightmare (15. Dezember 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Zur "Schönheit" gehört eben auch eine stimmige Ausstattung, und manche Details wird man auf einem Foto im Netz vielleicht nicht sehen...



Also, ich muss Dir da doch widersprechen - wenn es heißt, "Das schönste Bike", dann sollte die Ausstattung optisch passen - nicht technisch. Und teuer heißt in diesem Fall nicht zwangsläufig gut - Im Gegenteil: Ich bin dafür, KEINE Ausstatungslisten anzugeben, zumindest nicht bei DIESEM Wettbewerb, denn das würde nur von den optischen Kriterien ablenken. Welchen Ausschlag würde z. B. Ein Titaninnenlager geben, das kein Mensch sieht, aber welches in der Liste erwähnt wird? Man würde es auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen, und das würde das Ergebnis verzerren. Andereseits muss bei der Wahl Augenmerk auf aussergewöhnliche Teile / Ausstattung gelegt werden, wie nachträglich selbst eloxierte Parts, also Custom-Artikel, die es so nie zu kaufen gab. Ich denke, dass das eher Erwähnung finden sollte als "He, ich habe aber ein XTR-Schaltwerk". 
Vielleicht sollten wir einen Extra-Wettbewerb für teure und seltene Teile machen... "Wer hat das edelste GT" oder so. Aber bei einem Schönheitswettbewerb haben Austattungslisten meiner Meinung nach nix zu suchen. Mir geht ja schon das ewige Technik-Gefasel in der "bike" oder der "MB" auf den Zeiger - das killt irgendwie alles die Seele der Bikes... (Ja, jetzt wird's philosophisch..)...


----------



## Backfisch (19. Dezember 2007)

Mir geht's ja auch nicht um Technik oder den Preis, aber wird man auf einem Foto hier um Forum sehen können, dass Bremssättel, Sattelbezug und Rahmen bei meinem GT farblich harmonieren? Oder dass jemand irgendwelche wasweissich-Vintage-Bremszüge verbaut hat, damit sein Klassiker super-authentisch ist?

Sowas meine ich, und natürlich nicht das übliche XTR-Blabla. 

Aber gut, dann nehme ich das eben als fotografische Herausforderung, ich kann die Argumente gegen Ausstattungslisten ja durchaus nachvollziehen, es gibt halt nur auch welche dafür ... wie immer im Leben.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (10. Januar 2008)

*Wollte mal fragen bis wann wir mit den Bikes fertig sein müssen?
*


----------



## Backfisch (11. Januar 2008)

Ich würd's auch gerne rechtzeitig wissen... hab gerade so wenig Zeit zum putzen und schrauben.


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

siehe unten.


----------



## versus (16. Januar 2008)

sooo schnell ??? da muss ich mich mit dem xcr echt sputen...
ist aber ok für !


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Januar 2008)

soll dieser wettbewerb gt-forumsintern bleiben?
sonst kommte man mal ne info ins classik-forum stellen,damit andere gt besitzer mitmachen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

siehe unten.


----------



## Janikulus (16. Januar 2008)

ich finde 25.01 bis 01.02 zu kurz um Bilder einstellen zu können. Wir hatte letztes Jahr doch fast 2 Monate Zeit. Warum dieses Jahr nur eine Woche? Lasst uns doch Bilder bis Ende Feb reinstellen und im März eine Woche lang Abstimmen. Oder?


----------



## Kruko (16. Januar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich finde 25.01 bis 01.02 zu kurz um Bilder einstellen zu können. Wir hatte letztes Jahr doch fast 2 Monate Zeit. Warum dieses Jahr nur eine Woche? Lasst uns doch Bilder bis Ende Feb reinstellen und im März eine Woche lang Abstimmen. Oder?



 dafür


----------



## Ketterechts (16. Januar 2008)

Auch dafür !!

Gibt es wieder die gleichen Kategorien wie letztes Jahr ?

Ich wäre ja für die Einführung einer Klassik Kategorie - so bis Baujahr 92/93 - dann gibt´s vielleicht diesmal ein paar mehr neue Bikes zu sehen und die Classic Fraktion kann sich voll austoben .

Die Verlängerung hätte auch den Vorteil , dass eventuel ein Jubiläumsrad zu sehen ist


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

siehe unten.


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

so hier mal meine Vorstellung der *Wettbewerbsregeln*

der einfachheit halber schlage ich jetzt mal was vor (bearbeitung von letztem Jahr) und ihr kritisiert mal...
Grundsätzlich im auge behalten dass ich hier anders als die mods nix löschen oder verändern kann - folglich müssmer das so hinbiegen dass es für alle past. 

*
1.
Sammelfaden wird am 01.02.2008 eröffnet und am 29.02.2008 23.59 Uhr geschlossen. alles was zu spät eingeht kommt nicht mit...

2. Mitmachen darf jedes GT (also Fahrrad mit von "GT" hergestellten/ verkauften Rahmen - Dynos, und kustomkruiser sind auch zulässig) -  jeder Teilnehmer darf 1 Fahrad pro Kategorie (also insgesamt maximal 6) und jedes bike nur in einer kategorie eingestellen. 

3. Kategorien die zu verfügung stehen sind:

a: Hardtail (MTB [Breitreifen>1,7"] 26 oder  29er - starres heck)
b: Fully (MTB [Breitreifen>1,7"] 26 oder 29er - vollgefedert mit HECK-federweg < 145mm )
c: 28er (LRS > 26", [schmale bereifung < 1,7" breit]Rennräder auch trekking und crossbikes)
d: DDD (Bmx, DownhillDualDirt bikes etc - fullys mit mehr als 145 mm FW und hardtails ) 
e: Singlespeed (ein gang ist pflicht - egal ob 26, 28 oder 29er  ) 
f:  Classic GTs ( alles was Rahmentechnisch bis einschliesslich 1994 gebaut wurde und timecorrect aufgebaut ist)

In klammern stehen die jeweiligen Klassifizierungsmerkmale der einzelnen Kategorien. Wenn ein Rad mehreren kategorien entspricht ( bspw, sowohl Fully als auch classic kriterien sind erfüllt) - dann kann der user selbst entscheiden wo er es einstellen will 

4. Es werden ausschliesslich Kompletträder zum Wettbewerb zugelassen, im momentanen Zustand (da ist eure Ehrlichkeit gefragt) - und mit MAXIMAL 4 fotos die die Folgenden Ansichten Zeigen:

a: Komplettansicht (vorzugsweise rechts )
b: Antriebsstrang (Kurbel/Pedal/Kette/Umwerfer/Schaltwerk/Kasette)
c: Cockpit (Lenker/Vorbau/ Shifter etc...)
d: Wunschfoto (jeder suche sich das Detail aus das er gerne noch gezeigt hätte)

wer möchte schreibt etwas dazu, zb. eine komponentenliste oder das dies das bike von gary T zum Brötchenholen war, allerdings sollte das nachvollziehbar sein.

5. Mit ausschluss wird bestraft, wer die fotos nachbearbeitet - Photoshop und Konsorten sind nicht erwünscht oder die fotos von externen seiten (imageshack, photobucket)  verlinkt. Pflicht ist die Fotos über das MTB - news Fotoalbum bereit zu stellen.

6. Alle in dieser Zeit in dem sammelfred geposteten Bikes die diesen Regeln entsprechen werden in den Wettberwerb mit einbezogen. Die Auswertung/kontrolle übernehme ich - Die abstimmung selbst erfolgt über das Forum in dem Zeitraum vom 10.3 bis 24.3 2008 . Wir vergeben Preise für die Gewinner der jeweiligen Kategorien, wenn genug zusammenkommt (Preise sind "Spenden" von Mitgliedern) auch für die 2. bzw 3. plazierten... Die Auswertung erfolgt über abstimmung (ALLE forenuser können abstimmen auch teilnehmer - in jeder Kategorie mit je drei stimmen (1.-3 Punkte, 2. -2 Punkte; 3. -1 punkt), der nach auswertung punkthöchste pro kategorie ist erster etc... punktgleichheit führt zu losentscheid. 

*

das ist meine Vorstellung - im grossteil sind das die regeln des letzten jahres von den katgorien und zwei drei anderen kleinen sachen mal abgesehen.. worüber ich mir noch nicht im klaren bin sind die kategorien - crosser sind keine Mtbs deswegen hab ich sie den rennrädern zugeordnet (weil da platz sein dürfte ;-)) , drecksräder ham wa ja mittlerweile auch genug - und wie schon so oft gehört - wir wollen da ja nicht mit desinteresse strafen nur weil hiereben hauptsächlich ccler rumeiern.

die fullys habe ich bei 14,5 cm FW getrennt, weil das seit 1996 die Dh grenze von Gt war. udn an und für sich immer noch ist. ( siehe ruckus etc) 
Classic hört bei 31.12.1994 auf, das ist common sense bei den classikern - was ich persönlich ähnlich sehen würde, timecorrect heisst, abgesehen von REIFEN; KETTE; KASETTE, KBLÄTTERN; ZÜGEN und deren HÜLLEN; SATTEL sowie PEDALEN müssen die verbauten komponenten im produktionsjahr des Rahmens erhältlich gewesen sein. ich habe verschleissteile sowie Pedale und Sattel ausgenommen  weil manch einer ja doch noch mit dem rad fährt... 

so jetzt seid ihr dran - was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (17. Januar 2008)

Super! Genau so und nicht anders!
Habe zwar selber kein GT mehr Hätte gern wieder eins, doch die Finanzen lassen es nicht zu  
Bin gespannt auf eure Bikes


----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Super! Genau so und nicht anders!
> Habe zwar selber kein GT mehr Hätte gern wieder eins, doch die Finanzen lassen es nicht zu
> Bin gespannt auf eure Bikes



ganz einfach - komishce coladose verticken da bekommst dann schon ein timberline für ....


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Januar 2008)

wie sieht es mit der teilnahme von vorjahres bikes aus?


----------



## Bastieeeh (17. Januar 2008)

> Mit ausschluss wird bestraft, wer die fotos nachbearbeitet - Photoshop und Konsorten sind nicht erwünscht



Dann stell ich hier meine unbearbeiteten RAW-Dateien rein oder was? Im Zuge der Konvertierung von RAW zu beispielsweise JPEG passiert doch so einiges mit den Rohdaten. Ist das auch "nicht erwünscht"?

Ansonsten sind die Regeln absolut in Ordnung - danke für deine Mühen!


----------



## Janikulus (17. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Dann stell ich hier meine unbearbeiteten RAW-Dateien rein oder was? Im Zuge der Konvertierung von RAW zu beispielsweise JPEG passiert doch so einiges mit den Rohdaten. Ist das auch "nicht erwünscht"?
> 
> Ansonsten sind die Regeln absolut in Ordnung - danke für deine Mühen!



Na das ist vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben Jpg ist ja nur ein komprimieren, also eher ein Verlust an Informationen. es geht darum die Bilder nicht nachzubearbeiten, sprich Farben, Kontrast usw. zu extrem einstellen, kein Rahmen um das Bild basteln, keine unschönen Flecken, Dellen, Kratzer wegradieren, den Hintergrund nicht wechseln. Und so weiter


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Dann stell ich hier meine unbearbeiteten RAW-Dateien rein oder was? Im Zuge der Konvertierung von RAW zu beispielsweise JPEG passiert doch so einiges mit den Rohdaten. Ist das auch "nicht erwünscht"?
> 
> Ansonsten sind die Regeln absolut in Ordnung - danke für deine Mühen!





hier ein beispiel:

RICHTIG






FALSCH


----------



## Bastieeeh (17. Januar 2008)

Gegenbeispiel:

Sag du mir, was richtig und was falsch ist. Verzeih bitte, dass ich eins deiner Bilder benutzt hab!












Und jetzt soll bitte kein Knaller kommen und sagen das beide Bilder "falsch" sind, denn sie sind nicht bei mtb-news gehostet!

Worauf ich hinauswill mag für einige nicht offensichtlich sein. Im Prozess des Umwandelns eines RAW-Bildes einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera in ein JPEG werden üblicherweise genau diese Anpassungen vorgenommen, die oben zu sehen sind. Im speziellen die Levelanpassung, Kontrast, Helligkeit, Farbtemperatur, Weissabgleich, usw... . Tja, was ist verboten und was nicht? Wer will wo die Grenze ziehen? Zumal man alle JPEGs so manipulieren kann, dass die EXIF-Daten hinterher trotzdem passen. Sicher, aus einer Gurke wird kein Siegerbike. Nur sollte der Wettbewerb fair sein und ich denke, genau das kann man nicht garantieren.


----------



## biker1967 (17. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ganz einfach - komishce coladose verticken da bekommst dann schon ein timberline für ....


manche wären froh wenn sie so ein "Coladose" besäßen. Den meißten leuchten die Augen wenn sie das teil sehen. 
Ich hatte 6 Jahre lang ein GT Karakoram damals als Rahmenset aufgebaut in einem schönen Gelb-Ton (93-99). Hab es dann für die "Coladose" in zahlung gegeben. Das Bike fährt heute noch! 
Ausstattung: AMP Federgabel; XT 8-fach mit V-Brakes, MAvic 316 Steuersatz; Syncros-Stütze, Rest leider nicht mehr bekannt


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Januar 2008)

Ich denke, gemeint ist: nicht "verschönern" via Rechner. Wenn das Rad einen sichtbaren Kratzer hat, dann ist das halt so und das sollte auch nicht retuschiert werden. Sonst könnte ich auch zu einem Freund gehen und lass mir aufs Richter 'ne schicke Turbine LP in schwarz draufbasteln. Wenn einer Fotospezi ist und ein nachbearbeitetes Bild einstellt und wir anderen "ehrlichen" dass nicht merken, sage ich mir: wenn man's nötig hat... 

Einfach  schöne Fotos machen und einstellen, ohne Nachbearbeitung eben.


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinauswill mag für einige nicht offensichtlich sein. Im Prozess des Umwandelns eines RAW-Bildes einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera in ein JPEG werden üblicherweise genau diese Anpassungen vorgenommen, die oben zu sehen sind. Im speziellen die Levelanpassung, Kontrast, Helligkeit, Farbtemperatur, Weissabgleich, usw... . Tja, was ist verboten und was nicht? Wer will wo die Grenze ziehen? Zumal man alle JPEGs so manipulieren kann, dass die EXIF-Daten hinterher trotzdem passen. Sicher, aus einer Gurke wird kein Siegerbike. Nur sollte der Wettbewerb fair sein und ich denke, genau das kann man nicht garantieren.



lieber bastieeeh, mach es doch bitte nicht so kompliziert und stell deine kamera von raw auf jpeg! 
dann nicht vergessen die grösse anzupassen und schon bist du fertig!

ich denke davids beispiel zeigt doch ganz gut was kint mit unzulässiger bildbearbeitung gemeint hat und ich denke wir haben es alle verstanden. wir sind doch hier nicht im cc-, leichtbau-, oder  klassikforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (17. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Im Prozess des Umwandelns eines RAW-Bildes einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera in ein JPEG werden üblicherweise genau diese Anpassungen vorgenommen, die oben zu sehen sind. Im speziellen die Levelanpassung, Kontrast, Helligkeit, Farbtemperatur, Weissabgleich, usw... . Tja, was ist verboten und was nicht? Wer will wo die Grenze ziehen? Zumal man alle JPEGs so manipulieren kann, dass die EXIF-Daten hinterher trotzdem passen. Sicher, aus einer Gurke wird kein Siegerbike. Nur sollte der Wettbewerb fair sein und ich denke, genau das kann man nicht garantieren.



Ein absolut fairen Wettbewerb kann dir hier keiner Garantieren! Wem das nicht passt soll einfach nicht mitmachen. Es geht hier auch nicht ums gewinnen, sondern darum mitzumachen und seine Bikes zu zeigen. So haben wir den Stand 2007 der Forumsmitglieder. Zum Thema raw/jpeg kann ich nur sagen, dass die meisten eh nicht wissen wie sie überhaupt raw aus ihrer Cam bekommen. Die Diskussion ist hier auch sinnlos, alle haben verstanden worum es geht, Bilder original lassen, kein überflüssiges gebastel am PC. Wer es nötig hat seine Bilder unbedingt schöner zu machen um unbedingt zu gewinnen, ist genau so dumm wie die die im WP schummeln, man bescheisst letztendlich nur sich selbst.


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Januar 2008)

Und ich finde, *ALLE* Gewinner *MÜSSEN* ihr Gewinnerbike beim nächsten GT-Treffen herzeigen.


----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> manche wären froh wenn sie so ein "Coladose" besäßen... ...



war nicht bös gemeint. aber ein cannondale besitzen und nem gt hinterhertrauern ist so ziemlich die alte freundschaft auf die spitze getrieben 
und man kann zb durchaus auch einen gt rahmen nehmen statt nem drösiger 0815 kinesis ... auch wenn die billig und gar nicht mal so unhässlich sind ...  

*thema:*

bastieeeh, 
das obere von davids bildern ist original ( und das nicht nur weil ich nachgeschaut habe...)  

ich denke unbestritten ist - davids lts bearbeitung - wirkt edler, künstlerischer subjektiv schöner - udn sowas ist halt nicht gewollt. 

"Die Diskussion ist hier auch sinnlos, alle haben verstanden worum es geht, Bilder original lassen, kein überflüssiges gebastel am PC.
"
völlig richtig. wenn du jetzt der meinung bist - ich zeig denen mal was ich kann- bitte . aber wir sind hier ja alle freunde ... udn genaugenommen gehts eben nur darum die bikes zu zeigen und dabei _bestmögliche _gleichbechtigung zu schaffen.



das ist gemeint :

Einfach schöne Fotos machen und einstellen, ohne Nachbearbeitung eben.

wenns bei dir eben nur mit raw ( was immer das sein mag ) geht  - ok, dann isses halt so. aber setzt dich nicht hinterher ran und schraub dir ne revolution ans bike - das mögen wir nicht .... syncros is eh out.... 

aber so wie ich das jetzt bei dir rauslese wirst du eh wissen wie du ohne nachbearbeitung sehr schöne bilder hinbekommst ( ich sach da nur tageslicht, belichtungszeit etc, da kann man ja nun auch viel machen) ... da sei auch nur mal drauf hingewiesen - das gezeigte thermo lts ist ja auch schon deshalb effektvoller weils eben nicht wie das merida neben nem quarkbottich sondern vor nem netten neutralen hintergund geschossen wurde...


----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit der teilnahme von vorjahres bikes aus?



das david - wollte ich eigentlich auch diskutieren hatte es nur vergessen.

jetzt isses halt so, ein roter blitz is ein roter blitz und wird immer weit vorne mitspielen. 

ich schlage mal folgendes vor. :

den besitzern der ertsplatzierten bikes vom letzten jahr sei nahegelegt die bikes nicht wieder vorzustellen, 

aber  letztendlich gibts halt auch user die nur ein bike haben, also wie gesagt ich würde es nahelegen aber jeder darf selbst entscheiden. und ich denke den stammusern wird eh bekannt sein wer da letztes jahr abgeräumt hat, und viele werden da ihren gesunden sinn für gleichberechtigung spielen lassen.


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Januar 2008)

Erstmal wieder ne große Verbeugung an den größeren Mann, der das alles so tapfer in die Hand nimmt. Ich bin mit den Regeln absolut einverstanden und freue mich schon sehr auf die Bildäärs. Ansonsten kann ich hier nur zustimmen:



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Und ich finde, *ALLE* Gewinner *MÜSSEN* ihr Gewinnerbike beim nächsten GT-Treffen herzeigen.


DAFÜR!!! 

Achso: Ich hab jetzt aber nur noch so ne alte Spiegelreflex mit so ner Filmrolle drin - darf ich scannen?!? Nein, nur Spaß


----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Achso: Ich hab jetzt aber nur noch so ne alte Spiegelreflex *mit so ner Filmrolle* drin - darf ich scannen?!? Nein, nur Spaß



die wortwahl ist sagt hier so einiges aus........ 
das ist das schönste überhaupt. aber ganz ehrlich für meine ganzen ebay bilder etc möchte ich die 3.2 mp meines handys gar nicht mehr missen. das dauert sonst einfach zu lange....


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> jetzt isses halt so, ein roter blitz is ein roter blitz



der rote blitz bleibt dieses jahr aufm speicher. in sachen hardtail werde ich mit dem gelben (rasta) zassi antreten  

ich denke es wird auch so rot genug


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

*FRAGE* 

sollen wir den wettbewerb nach hinten verlegen damit die 20th anni noch mitkommen ? wäre vom geburts/jubi jahr ja perfekt passend.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Januar 2008)

DAFÜR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (22. Januar 2008)

Ich denke, dass wir an den bisherigen Terminen festhalten sollten. Der Liefertermin 29.02 ist unverbindlich. Bis man den Rahmen sein Eigen nennen darf und entsprechend aufgebaut hat, vergeht ja auch etwas Zeit. Dann sind wir schon mitten im März. Die zwei Rahmen, die in das Weserbergland kommen, werden sicherlich nicht vor Einsendeschluss fertig werden.

Die Idee des Wettbewerbes war ja eigentlich den Winter zu überbrücken. Außerdem sind im März wieder Ferien, so dass eventuell nicht alle abstimmen können.

Deswegen

*DAGEGEN*


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Januar 2008)

hab verständnis für die besitzer des neuen zassi möchte mich aber meinem vorschreiber anschliessen.

die worte und fakten wurden von gt-heini überzeugend dargelegt.


DAGEGEN


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Januar 2008)

Ohne große Umschweife: Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an: 
DAGEGEN


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2008)

genau!

ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der auslieferungstermin eine recht grobe einschätzung ist...

*DAGEGEN*


----------



## hoeckle (22. Januar 2008)

Können ja so einen Sommerlochwettbewerb ausrufen, ausschließlich für die Jubi´s.....

Weil Winterpokal ist dann ja auch nicht mehr und der Wettbewerb ist vorbei.... Was sollen wir denn dann sonst machen.....


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

3 meinungen noch dann entscheide ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (22. Januar 2008)

bin auch dagegen... lasst uns die 20ties nächtes Jahr einbringen


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (22. Januar 2008)

Macht doch einen Nachwettbewerb, die Jubi Räder gegen die 3 Gewinnerräder, gibts im April noch mal was abzustimmen.


----------



## Backfisch (22. Januar 2008)

Auch dagegen. 

Ich hab zwar einen Zaskar-Rahmen im Anmarsch, den ich bis zum 29.2. wohl kaum fertig aufbauen kann, aber in einem Jahr gibt es ja wieder einen neuen Wettbewerb.


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

alles klar termin bleibt... sorry manni, dann hast du eben doch starke konkurrenz gegen das avalanche im nächsten jahr....


----------



## Kruko (29. Januar 2008)

Da keiner den Anfang macht, hier meine Spende für die Preise 

neuwertiger Steuersatz FSA The Pig in blau in 1 1/8 Zoll mit Kappe und neuer Ahead-Kralle


----------



## Kint (29. Januar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da keiner den Anfang macht, hier meine Spende für die Preise
> 
> neuwertiger Steuersatz FSA The Pig in blau in 1 1/8 Zoll mit Kappe und neuer Ahead-Kralle



weiter so kramt eure kisten durch !


----------



## cleiende (29. Januar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da keiner den Anfang macht, hier meine Spende für die Preise
> 
> neuwertiger Steuersatz FSA The Pig in blau in 1 1/8 Zoll mit Kappe und neuer Ahead-Kralle



Falsch, Du bist #2
Ich habe schon diskret Reifen gespendet.
Mal sehen was noch übrigbleibt beim Aufbauen.


----------



## Kruko (29. Januar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Falsch, Du bist #2
> Ich habe schon diskret Reifen gespendet.
> Mal sehen was noch übrigbleibt beim Aufbauen.



Sorry, wollte mich nicht mit falschen Federn schmücken


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Januar 2008)

was für die elox fraktion.    

ich spendiere diesen gebrauchten aber echt schön roten lenker.


----------



## Kint (29. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> was für die elox fraktion.
> 
> ich spendiere diesen gebrauchten aber echt schön roten lenker.



macht 3. wer hat nochwas ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (29. Januar 2008)

ich habe ganz sicher noch was - weiss nur noch nicht was ;-)


----------



## oldman (29. Januar 2008)

ein satz schlappen, beinahe noch neuwertig: maxxis ignitor 2.1


----------



## Janikulus (29. Januar 2008)

von mir gibt es ein mal GT Lenkerstopfen:


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Januar 2008)

Von mir gibt es eine original GT Trinkflasche inkl. Flaschenhalter in Neu natürlich.


----------



## Backfisch (30. Januar 2008)

Von mir zwei "i-Drive" Decals.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. Januar 2008)

Von mir wird auch noch was kommen!!!!!


----------



## kingmoe (1. Februar 2008)

Ich muss mal wühlen, auf jeden Fall kommt von mir was. Wahrscheinlich ein GT-Vorbau.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. Februar 2008)

Von mir gibt es einen neuen Kettenstrebenschutz von Speed Stuff in *blau/grün!*


----------



## Janikulus (2. Februar 2008)

nochmal eine Frage... Bilder in gross oder klein?

und an Alle: Kommentare bitte hier rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (2. Februar 2008)

Nein wie G..l es geht endlich los. freu freu freu diese mitteilung war der süsseste zusatz bei meinem heutigen frühstück.


----------



## fredeckbert (2. Februar 2008)

Neue Felgen fallen nicht unter "Timecorrect"? Dafür aber Sattel und Pedale? Interresant.


----------



## gremlino (2. Februar 2008)

mein LTS ist drin, jemand was auszusetzen????


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Februar 2008)

gremlino schrieb:


> mein LTS ist drin, jemand was auszusetzen????



 warum?


----------



## gremlino (2. Februar 2008)

hätte ja sein können


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Februar 2008)

achtung doppel-post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (2. Februar 2008)

ICH GLAUBE JA DAS SICH EIN THREAD FÜR JEDE WETTBEWERBS-KATEGORIE ALS SINNVOLLER ERWEISEN WIRD.    


EINER VON DENEN DIE SICH ZU TODE SCROLLEN WERDEN UM DIE ÜBERSICHT ZU BEHALTEN.


----------



## Kint (2. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ICH GLAUBE JA DAS SICH EIN THREAD FÜR JEDE WETTBEWERBS-KATEGORIE ALS SINNVOLLER ERWEISEN WIRD.
> 
> 
> EINER VON DENEN DIE SICH ZU TODE SCROLLEN WERDEN UM DIE ÜBERSICHT ZU BEHALTEN.



für die abstimmung werde ich das auch wieder ordnen so wie letztes jahr. keine angst david.



Janikulus schrieb:


> nochmal eine Frage... Bilder in gross oder klein?
> 
> und an Alle: Kommentare bitte hier rein


ja an und für sich schon. und 4 fotos . und die ansichten waren ja eigentlich auch geklärt. aber redtst ja gegen die wand.... 



fredeckbert schrieb:


> Neue Felgen fallen nicht unter "Timecorrect"? Dafür aber Sattel und Pedale? Interresant.



die asuklammerung der teile hat folgenden grund.:

*WIR *fahen mit unseren klassikern... 

jetzt ernst: - reifen der frühen klassik zeit waren nicht immer die besten, udn sind mittlerweile schwer zu bekommen und manchmal schweineteuer. kette / kasette / blätter sidn verschleissteile genau wie züge. wer viel mit dem rad fährt montiert da nix classic... pedale und sattel sind individuelelle entscheidungen - die müssen passen sonst  fährt man nicht mit. und classic felgen bekommst du gut nach - sind nicht so teuer, udn stellen eigentlich keine einschränkung dar. deswegen war bei "timecorrect" in unserem fall der gedanke, dass man einen fahrbaren klassiker durchaus zeigen kann. alte felgen sind fahrbar, alte reifen nicht das ist der punkt. 

übrigens bei grips mach ich ne ausnahme...  da darf man auch montieren was gefällt. 

ich stimme aber mit dir überein - richtig classic ist nur ein oem ausgestattetes bike !


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2008)

da tauchen auf einmal lauter bikes und namen auf, die ich noch nie gesehen habe!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> da tauchen auf einmal lauter bikes und namen auf, die ich noch nie gesehen habe!



Und die lesen nochnichtmal die Spielregeln durch!!!! Finde ich echt schade


----------



## Kint (2. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> da tauchen auf einmal lauter bikes und namen auf, die ich noch nie gesehen habe!



ich hatte mir erlaubt auch im classic und im sispeed forum auf den bewerb hinzuweisen. geht ja um gt und nicht um unser subforum. das mit den regeln is schade aber nun ja. ....


----------



## tomasius (2. Februar 2008)

... und von mir bekommt der Gewinner dies hier:







Tom


----------



## fredeckbert (2. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> *WIR *fahen mit unseren klassikern...
> 
> jetzt ernst: - reifen der frühen klassik zeit waren nicht immer die besten, udn sind mittlerweile schwer zu bekommen und manchmal schweineteuer. kette / kasette / blätter sidn verschleissteile genau wie züge. wer viel mit dem rad fährt montiert da nix classic... pedale und sattel sind individuelelle entscheidungen - die müssen passen sonst  fährt man nicht mit. und classic felgen bekommst du gut nach - sind nicht so teuer, udn stellen eigentlich keine einschränkung dar. deswegen war bei "timecorrect" in unserem fall der gedanke, dass man einen fahrbaren klassiker durchaus zeigen kann. alte felgen sind fahrbar, alte reifen nicht das ist der punkt.
> 
> ...



Keine Frage, kann man so machen. Felgen würde ich beim Einsatz von Felgenbremsen allerdings auch als
Verschleissteil werten. Mit dem "classic felgen bekommst du gut nach" klappt bei mir nicht so gut.
Ich fahre aus Praxisgründen nur noch Hohlkammerfelgen mit v-Profil und da habe ich bis jetzt noch
keine Klassikangebote gefunden.


----------



## Kint (2. Februar 2008)

fredeckbert schrieb:


> Keine Frage, kann man so machen. Felgen würde ich beim Einsatz von Felgenbremsen allerdings auch als
> Verschleissteil werten. Mit dem "classic felgen bekommst du gut nach" klappt bei mir nicht so gut.
> Ich fahre aus Praxisgründen nur noch Hohlkammerfelgen mit *v-Profil* und da habe ich bis jetzt noch
> keine Klassikangebote gefunden.



daran wirds liegen.


----------



## kingmoe (3. Februar 2008)

Von mir gibt es einen gebrauchten, schwarzen GT Stahllenker mit zwei mal "GT" eingestanzt, satte 60cm breit, 10 Grad nach hinten gekröpft und rund ein Pfund schwer. Old School. Ein Männerlenker eben  

Lack nicht mehr top, muss man aber nicht neu lacken. Kein Rost.


----------



## Kruko (3. Februar 2008)

Frage von mir:

Wenn man ein 94'er Modell hat, in wie weit ist er Zeit korrekt aufgebaut? Soll es da eine gewisse Zeitspanne der verbauten Teile geben, z. B. +- 2 Jahre??

Für mich wäre ein Rad von 1993 mit Teilen aus den späten 80ger Jahre nicht Zeit korrekt. Es würde aber unter die Classic-Kategorie fallen. Bin jetzt mal gespannt auf Eure Antworten. 

Wenn man bei den Anbauteilen eine gewisse Zeitspanne zuließe, so würden eventuell mehr Räder gepostet!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (3. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Frage von mir:
> 
> Wenn man ein 94'er Modell hat, in wie weit ist er Zeit korrekt aufgebaut? Soll es da eine gewisse Zeitspanne der verbauten Teile geben, z. B. +- 2 Jahre??
> 
> ...



konkret gehts um das xizang mit tblade hebln und hinged vorbau. ich sagte für mich ist der hinged nicht klasssich. eure meinung ist gefragt . 




hoeckle schrieb:


> Und wenn man zurückblickt, hätte das so auch niemand gemacht.. Den damals hätte man auf die Deer Head geschi$$en und sich lieber ne 900er montiert. Und in der folge dann schon eine 950er...



na bleiben wir mal realistisch wer macht das denn heute bei seinem classiker ??? - ich denke 80er parts an nem 90er rahmen werden wir hier nicht sehen. geht eher um die grenze nach oben.


----------



## hoeckle (3. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Frage von mir:
> 
> Wenn man ein 94'er Modell hat, in wie weit ist er Zeit korrekt aufgebaut? Soll es da eine gewisse Zeitspanne der verbauten Teile geben, z. B. +- 2 Jahre??
> 
> ...


 
Und wenn man zurückblickt, hätte das so auch niemand gemacht.. Den damals hätte man auf die Deer Head geschi$$en und sich lieber ne 900er montiert. Und in der folge dann schon eine 950er...


----------



## Kint (4. Februar 2008)

kriegen wir hier ein kategorie F)***ing classic problem ? 

leute ich brauch mal ne entscheidung wie wir das mit den classiker handhaben ....

zwei besipiele - erstens das og xizang ,mit tblade und syncros hinged,

zweitens mountymauses karakoram in tequila - mit lx schaltwerk ... das hier :





schaltwerk gabs erst ab 93. 
dürfte so eigentlich nicht teilnehmen. 

*
also mal stimmen vor wie wir das bei den classikern besser handhaben.*

bzw ob ich generell eher ein auge zudrücken soll oder nicht.  zb müsste das sts dh eigentlich auch in den DDD kategorie starten da 152mm fw.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Februar 2008)

Also ich denke so +/- 1 Jahr können die Teile warieren!


----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2008)

Schaltwerk ist von 1993 und somit konform!! 

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht das Problem.

Du hast selbst deklariert Räder bis einschließlich 1994 

Den Xizang werde ich nicht posten. Habe ja noch den Psyclone. Und der ist regelkonform.

Den STS kannst Du auch gerne in die DDD-Abteilung stecken. Habe den Federweg nicht gemessen. Vorne sind es eh nur 80 mm


----------



## kingmoe (4. Februar 2008)

Ich wäre für eine lockere Auslegung der Classic-Richtlinien.
Am Ende wird ja eh abgestimmt und wenn das dann jemandem persönlich sehr wichtig ist, gibt er halt im Zweifel nicht dem schöneren, sondern dem "authentischeren" Bike seine Stimme.


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Februar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich wäre für eine lockere Auslegung der Classic-Richtlinien.
> Am Ende wird ja eh abgestimmt und wenn das dann jemandem persönlich sehr wichtig ist, gibt er halt im Zweifel nicht dem schöneren, sondern dem "authentischeren" Bike seine Stimme.



besser hätt ich das auch nicht sagen können.


----------



## Ketterechts (4. Februar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich wäre für eine lockere Auslegung der Classic-Richtlinien.
> Am Ende wird ja eh abgestimmt und wenn das dann jemandem persönlich sehr wichtig ist, gibt er halt im Zweifel nicht dem schöneren, sondern dem "authentischeren" Bike seine Stimme.



Gut gesprochen/geschrieben   - ganz deiner Meinung - hab nämlich keine Lust dazu , jetzt jedes Teil auf sein Baujahr hin zu prüfen - noch dazu hat mein Klassiker nicht mal Originallack  , aber das werdet ihr ja noch sehen - kommt die Tage - mir persönlich geht es bei Klassikern mehr ums erhalten und fahren - klassisch , retro , aber nicht wie ausm Katalog


----------



## Kint (4. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schaltwerk ist von 1993 und somit konform!!



nein wäre es nicht weil das schaltwerk im jahr der rahmenproduktion (1992) nicht erhltlich gewesen ist. 

ich persönlich bin auch hierfür :

 	Ich wäre für eine lockere Auslegung der Classic-Richtlinien.

aber ich kann ja nicht so ohne weiteres an den allgemein beschlossenen regeln rumfuschen wies mir beliebt.
also noch ein paar stimmen bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (4. Februar 2008)

plus/minus 1 jahr, immer bezogen auf das produktionsjahr des rahmens (nicht wann einer die kröte auf ebay geschossen hat, gelle...).
soll ja nicht zugehen wie bei den klassik-wikipedianern  , da muss ja man ja teilweise nen kaufnachweis für seinen schaltzug erbringen, sonst ist der bock nicht authentisch...


----------



## hoeckle (4. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> na bleiben wir mal realistisch wer macht das denn heute bei seinem classiker ??? - ich denke 80er parts an nem 90er rahmen werden wir hier nicht sehen. geht eher um die grenze nach oben.


 
Nichts anderes meinte ich....   

Also meine Meinung ist die, da sich realistisch gesehen, auch früher eher selten jemand alte Teile an einen neuen Rahmen geschraubt hat, sind natürlich solche Teile auszuschließen. Maßgabe sollte das Baujahr des Rahmen sein und von da ab, bis zur Datumsgrenze 1994, alles erlaubt sein was erhältlich war.


----------



## mountymaus (4. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ....... Maßgabe sollte das Baujahr des Rahmen sein und von da ab, bis zur Datumsgrenze 1994, alles erlaubt sein was erhältlich war.



*GENAU SO HABE ICH DAS AUCH VERSTANDEN!!!!*


----------



## Kint (4. Februar 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> *GENAU SO HABE ICH DAS AUCH VERSTANDEN!!!!*



so war das aber nicht gemeint.

Classic GTs (alles was Rahmentechnisch bis einschliesslich 1994 gebaut wurde und timecorrect aufgebaut ist)

Timecorrect heist: ... die verbauten komponenten im *produktionsjahr des Rahmens erhältlich *gewesen sein.


RaHMEN BIS 1994. komponenten an diesem rahmen was zum zeitpunkt der rahmenherstellung erhältlich war. das tq karakoram eben mit jüngstenfalls 92er komponenten, ein 85er eben mit jüngstenfalls 85er kompos.


also 

wie jetzt.


1.:  baujahr des rahmens - die komponenten bezogen auf das baujahr des rahmens +-  1 jahr ? (oder 2 ? ) 


oder 

2.:  generell alles erlaubt hauptsache vor 1994 ?


ihr macht mich fettich....


----------



## hoeckle (4. Februar 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> *GENAU SO HABE ICH DAS AUCH VERSTANDEN!!!!*


 

könnte Dir bis zum ende des wettbewerbs ja ein DX schaltwerk und umwerfer leihen...  

So nun mal meine kleine Spende. Aluhülsen für 737er SPD


----------



## hoeckle (4. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> so war das aber nicht gemeint.
> 
> Classic GTs (alles was Rahmentechnisch bis einschliesslich 1994 gebaut wurde und timecorrect aufgebaut ist)
> 
> ...


 
Also timecorrect habe ich genauso wie insa verstanden. Vlt. für nächstes jahr die kategorie "true catalog" einführen...


ich stimme für 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (4. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Also timecorrect habe ich genauso wie insa verstanden....
> 
> 
> ich stimme für 2.





*DITO!!! *


----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2008)

Bin auch für No. 2

Ach ja, habe meine alten Bike-Zeitschriften durchforstet. Und siehe da.

Wie ich es schon Kint per PN mitgeteilt habe, habe ich es jetzt auch mit Beweisen.

Vorgestellt wurde die 1993 Deore LX in schwarz in der Ausgabe 10/1992, die bereits im September im Handel war. Wer will, kann gerne einen Scan davon erhalten


----------



## Kint (4. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Vorgestellt wurde die 1993 Deore LX in schwarz in der Ausgabe 10/1992, die bereits im September im Handel war. Wer will, kann gerne einen Scan davon erhalten



toll. 

bevor ich jetzt übrigens nicht zufriednestellend viele  antworten dazu bekomme ob classic jetzt 

1.: baujahr des rahmens - die komponenten bezogen auf das baujahr des rahmens +- 1 jahr ? (oder 2 ? )


oder

2.: generell alles erlaubt hauptsache vor 1994 ?  

werde ich da keine entscheidung treffen. warum stele ich die regeln eigentlich vorher zur diskussion ? hm....


----------



## BonelessChicken (4. Februar 2008)

Classic ist definitiv 1, alles andere ist Sperrmüllbastelei .


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Februar 2008)

Classic ist meiner Meinung nach 2. - alles vor 1994 ist klassisch und das reicht an Einschränkung. Es ist schon schwer genug Komponenten aus der Zeit davor zu bekommen. Die Kategorie "True catalog" darf dann nächstes mal gern folgen, da stimme ich Hoeckle zu...


----------



## tofu1000 (4. Februar 2008)

2 - alles andere erscheint mir persönlich zu kleinlich.


----------



## oldman (4. Februar 2008)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Classic ist definitiv 1, alles andere ist Sperrmüllbastelei .



@bonelesschicken dezent ROFL  




Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Classic ist meiner Meinung nach 2. - alles vor 1994 ist klassisch und das reicht an Einschränkung. Es ist schon schwer genug Komponenten aus der Zeit davor zu bekommen. Die Kategorie "True catalog" darf dann nächstes mal gern folgen, da stimme ich Hoeckle zu...



@bastieeeh das musst du mal bei den klassikern posten, die kommen in dein dorf, tun dir was böses an, nehmen dir alle velos weg und brennen alles nieder - vorsicht.

mir persönlich isses fleischwurst, ob einer ein neues XTR an ein bmx hängt oder ein zaskar fixed fährt oder nur im keller nos kurbeln poliert - aber zeitgemässer aufbau ist halt nicht "alles von vor 1994 dranbauen", da kann man ja gleich laufräder aus ner 1870er draisine an ein 1992er klein wuchten.
entsprechende erkundigungen zum thema "zeitgemäß" kann man auch bei oldtimer freunden finden. wie heisst's dort so schön: originaler zustand, nicht verbastelt...

wie schon erwähnt,ist mir recht wie's gehandhabt wird, habe eh nix in der kategorie zu melden, ich stecke ja auch ne 2000er sid in ein 93er psyclone und behaupte das gehört so.


----------



## hoeckle (5. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> @bonelesschicken dezent ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da muss ich Dir leider wiedersprechen. Wenn auch gegen die oldtimerjungs die klassiker hier waisenknaben sind. Sicher gilt dein angeführtes argument für einige in der szene, jedoch nicht für alle. was ist zeitgemäß und original? original ist sicherlich, um jetzt ein beispiel zu bringen, ein unrestaurierter bmw 2002 im zustand 1-5. für mich ist jedoch ein "bare to the bone" restaurierter schon nicht mehr im originalzustand, da in aller regel da neue bleche, kein werkslack etc verbaut sind. sicherlich ist er ein nach werksspezifikation nachgebauter wagen mit originalausstattung und anmutung, nur halt nicht mehr original. und ist ein, mit mühsam zusammengesuchten teilen und ich meine hier nicht nur die kunststoffteile, hergerichteter alpina verbastelt..??? die werkswagen gab es damals ja schon in kleinsten dosen und die regel war halt das man die teile selber verbaute...

nix für ungut...


und das mit den draisinenrädern hatten wir ja schon geklärt.... ;-)


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2008)

kaum mal einen tag offline, schon geht ihr euch an die wäsche.
bin ich froh, dass ich kein gt vor 94 habe...


----------



## hoeckle (5. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> kaum mal einen tag offline, schon geht ihr euch an die wäsche.
> bin ich froh, dass ich kein gt vor 94 habe...


 
Sooo, unabgemeldet einen Tag offline... HAT DIR DAS JEMAND ERLAUBT... 

Und an die Wäsche geh ich hier schon mal aus Prinzip keinem.... Buähhh 

Naja immerhin hast Du wenigstens einen Klassiker, das BIRIA...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

kann ich bitte noch ein paar stimmen zu 1 oder 2 bekommen ? dann kann das geflame hier wieder weitergehen....


----------



## Deleted61137 (5. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde wenn schon timecorrect dann richtig oder wenn +/- 1 Jahr dann alle Teile und nicht sowas gemischtes wie Rahmen von '92...Kurbel von '94...Schaltwerk '93er...Bremsen aus '91 usw.!


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2008)

*2*

nicht, dass das erbsenzählen hier noch schule macht


----------



## mountymaus (5. Februar 2008)

@ all,
ich werde die Bilder aus dem Wettbewerb nehmen, 
*obwohl das Schaltwerk ENDE 1992 erhältlich war,*
damit ich mir das hier nicht mehr länger antun muss.
Mein Schatz hat jetzt ein Shimano XTR aus der 900'er Reihe montiert.


----------



## tofu1000 (5. Februar 2008)

Ich werf übrigens noch ein Paar neue King Dingeling in die Runde.
Nicht die hier: 



sondern die hier:



Die Griffe sind nicht ganz so GRÜN wie auf dem Foto, eher etwas dunkler.
Den ersteren King Dingeling gibts übrigens bei N...mann unter der Kategorie "Sport und Freizeit".


----------



## BonelessChicken (5. Februar 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> @ all,
> ich werde die Bilder aus dem Wettbewerb nehmen,
> *obwohl das Schaltwerk ENDE 1992 erhältlich war,*
> damit ich mir das hier nicht mehr länger antun muss.
> Mein Schatz hat jetzt ein Shimano XTR aus der 900'er Reihe montiert.



Bitte lass das LX dran. XTR passt zu dem Bike mal garnicht .
Lass Dich doch nicht von irgendwelchen (auch meinen) Kommentaren beeinflussen, auch wenn ich es mit diesem hier gerade versuche .

Irgendwas dranbauen, nur damit es vermeintlich timecorrect ist, was zum Rest dann aber garnicht mehr passt, sollte auch nicht das Ziel sein.


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Den ersteren King Dingeling gibts übrigens bei N...mann unter der Kategorie "*Sport und Freizeit*".



 . 

@ all :
ick werd das gefühl nicht los ihr habt was dagegen dass/wie ich ne regeländerung im *laufenden *wettbewerb gerne abgeklärt hätte ?  wäre vielleicht günstig gewesen hier 
was zu sagen... und nicht erst zu warten bis schon bikes gepostet wurden.  


*wies scheint ist munteres kombinieren bis 94 erwünscht - also haut rein.*


----------



## GT-Hinterland (5. Februar 2008)

Damit das jetzt ein Ende hat Alle Teile bis 1994 können gemischt werden!!! (meiner Meinung)Sonst haben wir bald garkeine Bikes mehr bei den Klassikern


----------



## mountymaus (5. Februar 2008)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Bitte lass das LX dran. XTR passt zu dem Bike mal garnicht .
> Lass Dich doch nicht von irgendwelchen (auch meinen) Kommentaren beeinflussen, auch wenn ich es mit diesem hier gerade versuche




Tja BonelessChicken,
durch Dein Kommentar hast Du mich derart beeinflusst, dass ich das Karakoram dann doch im Wettbewerb lasse.
Wobei ja wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, das Schaltwerk Ende 1992 erhältlich war!!!
Und wieder umbauen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (5. Februar 2008)

DANKE!  
Wobei Dein Karakoram ja sowieso "regelkonform" gewesen wäre, egal ob 1 oder 2 Anwendung gefunden hätte, auch wenn das Schaltwerk erst von 1993 gewesen wäre.


Werde wahrscheinlich mein 1991er Karakoram Elite ins Rennen werfen, dann haben wir schon zwei Karakorams


----------



## hoeckle (5. Februar 2008)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> DANKE!
> Wobei Dein Karakoram ja sowieso "regelkonform" gewesen wäre, egal ob 1 oder 2 Anwendung gefunden hätte, auch wenn das Schaltwerk erst von 1993 gewesen wäre.
> 
> 
> Werde wahrscheinlich mein 1991er Karakoram Elite ins Rennen werfen, dann haben wir schon zwei Karakorams


 
Na Super und warum dann das ganze Theater...     

Viel Erfolg...! Aber Bilder sagen mehr als Worte....


----------



## BonelessChicken (5. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Na Super und warum dann das ganze Theater...


'Cause I'm ze last of ze Classic-Erbsenzählers hier wie es scheint .




hoeckle schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg...! Aber Bilder sagen mehr als Worte....



Danke! So schaut's aus. Bin aber gerade schon am Stöbern auf meiner Platte, das Bike ist bei meinen Eltern ausgelagert. Platzmangel halt


----------



## hoeckle (5. Februar 2008)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> 'Cause I'm ze last of ze Classic-Erbsenzählers hier wie es scheint .


 

Nee, wir sind hier nur nicht im Classic Forum...


----------



## BonelessChicken (5. Februar 2008)

... und das ist auch gut so! 

So, und jetzt höre ich mit dem Spam auf, 'tschuldigung.
Weiter geht's mit dem Hauptthema.


----------



## oldman (5. Februar 2008)

kinners,
nochmal, regelkonform wäre und ist 1. alles andere ist zwischen-den-zeilen-lesen-und-interpretieren-damit-es-passt.

da wir aber nicht den alttestamentarischen gesetzen des classic-forums unterliegen und es (mir) wie gesagt fleischwurst ist, wie es denn letztlich gehandhabt wird, kann man es ruhig etwas flexibler handhaben.
ich finde insa's velo recht schön, unabhängig von der baujahrdiskussion.

kint, mach doch einfach den sack zu und bestimme eine regel, damit es hier weitergehen kann... wir kommen ja vom thema ab, welches "schönstes userbike" ist.

achja, geflame ist was anderes. hätt ich hier geflamt, hätten die wikipedianer, pardon ich meinte natürlich admins, den thread hier wegen mir schon längst gelöscht, garantiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (5. Februar 2008)

der alte man sprecht wahr. da mein gt-vorhaben nix wird dank zweifelhafter herkunft des angebotenen rahmens werd ich mich von den gt sachen trennen und der sattel ist als spende für irgendeinen platz zu verstehen. ist nix besonderes an ihm aber es steht "gt" drauf und da ist er ja bei euch gut aufgehoben an mein (kommendes) almega kommt er jedenfalls nicht ran


----------



## Kint (6. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> kinners,
> nochmal, regelkonform wäre und ist 1. alles andere ist zwischen-den-zeilen-lesen-und-interpretieren-damit-es-passt.
> 
> ...
> ...



Kategorie F classic :

*wies scheint ist munteres kombinieren bis 94 erwünscht - also haut rein.*


----------



## Kint (9. Februar 2008)

so von danni kam grade folgende frage :



GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo GT Freunde.
> ...
> Ich zum Beispiel hab 2 meiner GT´s völlig blitzblank im Radzimmer stehen, das gibts eben nur zum Wettbewerb. (will morgen Fotos machen)
> Das 3. hingegen lass ich so wie ich es schon seit 3 Jahren benutze, man soll den Spirit of Use auch sehen.
> ...



der offene wettbewerbsfaden hat einen hintergedanken ( oder zwei) :

das ganze ist wie letztes jahr nur ein sammelfaden. ich werde später wieder einzelne kategoriefäden für die abstimmung machen .  sowie einen faden wo die siegerehrung stattfindet. ich sehe keine grund an dem prozedere was zu ändern, aber es ist euer wettbewerb - deswegen hier meine gründe:


nicht alles hier dreht sich um den wettbewerb. wir haben jetzt schon haufenweise angepinnte fäden - plus die, die fast täglich benutzt werden, (auktionswarnug etc)  da ist viel umschlag drin. wenn ich jetzt einzelne sammelfäden eröffnet hätte könnte schnell mal eine kategorei im nirvana versinken und manch einer postet deswegen vielleicht sein bike nicht.

zweitens hab ich so noch halbwegs ein auge drauf was gepostet wird und wie. - kann also evtl noch mal einen ratschlag geben - bzw auf etwas reagieren - wenn auch wie im fall der kategorie F das wohl als nervig empfunden wurde. 

sicherlich kann im vorabvergleich in EINEM sammelfaden was untergehen, dennoch denke ich - die abstimmung ist letzendlich das entscheidende, und die wird wieder übersichtlich sein. die einzelnen abstimmungsfäden können dann ja wieder im nirvana verschwinden die braucht ja kein mensch mehr. es wird auch wieder einen Siegerehrungsfaden geben - den man verlinken kann wo man die bikes sieht etc.

arbeit ist das editieren dann hinterher sicherlich etwas - innerhalb von ein paar stunden ist das aber kein thema - wenn die regeln eingehalten werden. (worauf ich dank des einen sammelfadens ein auge habe...  )


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Februar 2008)

So, habe jetzt auch mein bisher einziges GT in den Wettbewerb eingebracht.
Meine kleine Spende (hatte ich vor einigen Wochen David bei ebay weggeschnappt  ). Da es mir ohnehin ein wenig zu klein ist (Shirt hat Größe L), tut es nicht ganz so weh. Das Shirt wurde bei ebay als "neu" verkauft, die Jahre haben aber schon ein paar kleine Spuren hinterlassen. Somit das wohl stilsicherste Schlafanzug-Oberteil, das man sich vorstellen kann. Oder ein schickes Shirt zum Rumcruisen, Flanieren oder ähnlichem. Auch die Mädchen findens richtig sexy.

LG, Christian


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Februar 2008)

na da werd ich es sozusagen zurückgewinnen.
das dürfte kein prob sein mit meinem fading zaskar.
die tage in diesem theater.


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> fading zaskar
> die tage in diesem theater.


Das klingt ja spannend! Nu los - spann uns nicht so lang auf die Folter!


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Februar 2008)

Hat sich GT Deutschland eigentlich schon zu diesen Wettbewerb geäußert?


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Februar 2008)

Nö


----------



## Boramaniac (11. Februar 2008)

zum Wettbewerb an sich:

ganz schön unübersichtlich, wenn große und kleine Bilder in dem 
Thread abwechseln  oder wird das zur Abstimmung noch sortiert?

PS: hab leider keine GT-Teile rum liegen, außer eine gebrauchte aber
originale Sattelstütze von GT


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Februar 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> ganz schön unübersichtlich, wenn große und kleine Bilder in dem Thread abwechseln  oder wird das zur Abstimmung noch sortiert?



Wie es sein soll, steht ja eigentlich alles im Regelwerk. Schade finde ich ein wenig, dass eben nicht nur die Übersichtlichkeit leidet, sondern unter Umständen hierdurch zum Teil auch der allererste Eindruck verfälscht wird. Ändern kann das glaube ich aber nur ein Mod (den ich hier allerdings noch nie wahrgenommen habe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (11. Februar 2008)

war auch meine sorge das mit der übersichtlichkeit.
aber kint hat gesagt dass die bikes nach dem schlusstermin in jeder kategorie nochmal aufgelistet werden.


----------



## Backfisch (11. Februar 2008)

Mein Ruckus ist jetzt auch drin.


----------



## BonelessChicken (11. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Schade finde ich ein wenig, dass eben nicht nur die Übersichtlichkeit leidet, sondern unter Umständen hierdurch zum Teil auch der allererste Eindruck verfälscht wird.


Sehe ich genauso. Daher hege ich die Hoffnung, daß die Bilder im Abstimmungsthread in einheitlichem Format präsentiert werden (am besten direkt die Großansicht). Ist aber natürlich ein ziemlicher Aufwand...


----------



## Kint (11. Februar 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> zum Wettbewerb an sich:
> 
> ganz schön unübersichtlich, wenn große und kleine Bilder in dem
> Thread abwechseln  oder wird das zur Abstimmung noch sortiert?
> ...



alles ehemalige zivis hier wa ?  

1 mal gesagt :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4392728&postcount=42

2mal gesagt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=319287

3mal gesagt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4464538&postcount=145

man beachte das zwischen antwort und frage nur 5 posts liegen....


----------



## GTdanni (11. Februar 2008)

Aber die Sache mit dem fehlenden Moderator, auch ganz unabhängig vom Wettbewerb, sollten wir nicht aus den Augen verlieren. 

Ansonsten hab ich meine 3 Räder am Sonntag fotografiert und suche nun den richtigen Moment sie einzustellen und noch ein paar Worte dazu zu schreiben. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Janikulus (11. Februar 2008)

@gtdanni: wir wäre es mit einer Umfrage ob wir im GT Forum ein Mod brauchen/wollen, mal ganz unabhängig davon ob es von den grossen Chiefs zugelassen wird und wer es werden soll/darf/will?


----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> alles ehemalige zivis hier wa ?



Ganz sicher nicht.



GTdanni schrieb:


> Aber die Sache mit dem fehlenden Moderator, auch ganz unabhängig vom Wettbewerb, sollten wir nicht aus den Augen verlieren.



Oh Mann! Finger weg von dem Thema. Wir haben hier ein echt nettes Biotop und der Mod hat hierauf durchaus ein Auge. Er ist halt relaxter/toleranter Kerl. So sollte es auch bleiben...


----------



## hoeckle (11. Februar 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Aber die Sache mit dem fehlenden Moderator, auch ganz unabhängig vom Wettbewerb, sollten wir nicht aus den Augen verlieren.


 
Ähmmm, danni will dir bestimmt nicht zu nahe treten, aber brauchst auch sonst jemanden der dich durchs leben führt. ich glaub eher nicht, oder  
wir moderieren uns ganz gut selber und das freut auch die zuständigen mod´s (annahme) die hier garantiert mitlesen und mit ganz wenig ausnahmen hier null handlungsbedarf sehen.... (danke dafür!) das liegt wohl zum einen daran, daß sich der größte teil er hier anwesenden mitlerweile persönlich kennt, zum anderen vielleicht auch an einer gewissen, liberalen geisteshaltung, die auch artfremdes in der garage zulässt... (gell tom  )

wie gesagt, nix für ungut...


----------



## GTdanni (11. Februar 2008)

Ja mich braucht niemand zu führen da hast du schon recht und ich sehe die Vorteile eines Moderators auch nicht im löschen oder beschneiden von Themen/Texten sondern im sinnvollen verändern des Forums. 
Dazu habe ich diese Frage in den Raum gestellt und es ist schön das es auch einige, verschiedene Meinungen gibt. 

Cu danni / der ungeführte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (11. Februar 2008)

Da ich das Wort "mod" ins Spiel brachte: Ich bin ja noch nicht lange hier im Forum dabei, finde es aber sehr erfrischend, wie das Miteinander hier im GT-Forum funktioniert. Wer (wie ich) sehr oft im Classic-Forum unterwegs ist, weiß ja, wie es leider zum Teil auch sein kann, und wie oft da jemand eingreifen muss. Ob das nun angemessen ist oder nicht, habe ich zumindest für mich bereits gedanklich beantwortet. Hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht gesperrt  

Ich finde es toll, dass man hier in fast allen Fällen ohne Mod auskommt; wenn auch der Job sicher auch hier gemacht werden muss, nur eben im Hintergrund. Auch Lesen ist "Arbeit". Ich brachte das nur ins Spiel, da eben die Unregelmäßigkeiten in der Darstellung des Contents nicht von den eigentlichen Veranstaltern geändert werden können, sondern halt nur vom mod. Und das ist halt ein ganz klein wenig schade. Auch wenn Kint es nachher noch ordnet. But never mind,  trotzdem Weltklasse, welche Freude man schon jetzt an den Betrachten der Bikes hat. Ich werde grad jedenfalls immer ganz hibbelig, wenn mir neue Beiträge (und somit Bikes) per Mail angekündigt werden. Macht echt Spaß!

Christian


----------



## hoeckle (11. Februar 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ja mich braucht niemand zu führen da hast du schon recht und ich sehe die Vorteile eines Moderators auch nicht im löschen oder beschneiden von Themen/Texten sondern im sinnvollen verändern des Forums.
> Dazu habe ich diese Frage in den Raum gestellt und es ist schön das es auch einige, verschiedene Meinungen gibt.
> 
> Cu danni / der ungeführte


 
Wusst ich doch....   Und wenn Ändrungen dann finde ich beträffen sie eher u.g. Forum



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Da ich das Wort "mod" ins Spiel brachte: Ich bin ja noch nicht lange hier im Forum dabei, finde es aber sehr erfrischend, wie das Miteinander hier im GT-Forum funktioniert. Wer (wie ich) sehr oft im Classic-Forum unterwegs ist, weiß ja, wie es leider zum Teil auch sein kann, und wie oft da jemand eingreifen muss. Ob das nun angemessen ist oder nicht, habe ich zumindest für mich bereits gedanklich beantwortet. Hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht gesperrt


 

Das ist einem Großteil der hier anwesenden nicht fremd.....  Schaffen es aber nicht einen Kulturtransfer hinzubekommen...


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2008)

1. wird alles von kint fein säuberllich sortiert und übersichtlich zusammengestellt - man kann sich auch gerne den letzten wettbewerb nochmal ansehen.

2. hört bloss auf nach einem mod zu rufen, sonst kommt unserer hier noch auf die idee es gäbe hier unstimmigkeiten und er muss öfter präsenz zeigen.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Februar 2008)

WE ARE MODS,WE ARE MODS .WE ARE,WE ARE,WE ARE MODS


----------



## Triturbo (14. Februar 2008)

hi, ich habe mal ne frage:

es haben sich nun doch alle für 4 fotos entschieden und da wollte ich noch 3 nachliefern, so steh ich ja als einziger da mit nur einem foto. 
problem ist nun, dass ich den beitrag nicht mehr ändern kann, soll/ kann ich die fotos noch einfach so in einer neuen antwort einstellen oder ist es zu spät?


----------



## Backfisch (14. Februar 2008)

Kennzeichne das Posting doch einfach deutlich als "Update".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (14. Februar 2008)

alles klar, thx.


----------



## Kint (14. Februar 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> hi, ich habe mal ne frage:
> 
> es haben sich nun doch alle für 4 fotos entschieden und da wollte ich noch 3 nachliefern, so steh ich ja als einziger da mit nur einem foto.
> problem ist nun, dass ich den beitrag nicht mehr ändern kann, soll/ kann ich die fotos noch einfach so in einer neuen antwort einstellen oder ist es zu spät?



es waren schon immer 4 fotos. nur mal so nebenbei. - keine sorge ich werde das schon zurechtbiegen....


----------



## Triturbo (14. Februar 2008)

respekt für deine leistung


----------



## Revon (15. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> 1. wird alles von kint fein säuberllich sortiert und übersichtlich zusammengestellt - man kann sich auch gerne den letzten wettbewerb nochmal ansehen.



Dafür meinen Dank an Kint schon einmal vorab!
Auch wenn ich nur selten hier poste, so lese ich doch regelmäßig und schaue besonders gerne die Fotos von neu hinzukommenden GTs.

Da ich den letzten Wettbewerb komplett verpaßt habe, würde auch gerne am  neuen Wettbewerb teilnehmen mit meinem 91er GT Team Avalanche und werde in den nächsten Tagen neue Fotos einstellen.

Viele Grüße!
Revon


----------



## BonelessChicken (15. Februar 2008)

Revon schrieb:


> würde auch gerne am  neuen Wettbewerb teilnehmen mit meinem 91er GT Team Avalanche und werde in den nächsten Tagen neue Fotos einstellen.



Mach das unbedingt. Nachdem ich mein "normales" 1991er Avalanche (Daktari White = Zebralook) zugunsten meines Karakorams nicht habe teilnehmen lassen, sollten wir schon noch ein schönes Avalanche dabei haben .


----------



## Kruko (17. Februar 2008)

Was machen wir eigentlich mit Leuten, die die Wettbewerbsregeln nicht richtig lesen können?

Dass die Bilder nicht einheitlich gepostet werden, ist ja leider fast normal. Aber jetzt ist es ja so, dass jemand aus dem Classic Forum zwei Räder in einer Kategorie gepostet hat.


----------



## GTdanni (17. Februar 2008)

Das mit den Bildgrößen brannte mir schon lange unter den Nägeln. Aber ich wollte nicht schon wieder als Spießer da stehen. 
Fakt ist nun aber mal das es eindeutig in den Teilnahmebedingungen steht und sich ein großer Teil nicht danach richtet. 
Da kann man sich Seitenlang über 94er Schaltwerke unterhalten und zum Schluss sieht der Wettbewerb doch unprofessionel aus. 

Klar ändert das Kint in der Bewertungszusammenfassung nochmal, das ist ja auch sonst kein Arbeit das er froh ist etwas zu tun zu haben. 

Und ich dachte hier im Forum kann man sich etwas am Riemen reissen, naja. 
Hauptsache keinen Moderator wollen weil alle so diszipliniert sind... 


Cu danni


----------



## oldman (17. Februar 2008)

wer 2mal in der gleichen kategorie postet, fliegt halt mit beiden bikes raus, das wäre meine vorgehensweise. wenn die klassiker nicht lesen können, isses halt deren problem.
geh mal einer rüber zu denen und mach mal was "falsch", dann aber kopf ab zum gebet...
also, wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (17. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Was machen wir eigentlich mit Leuten, die die Wettbewerbsregeln nicht richtig lesen können?
> 
> Dass die Bilder nicht einheitlich gepostet werden, ist ja leider fast normal. Aber jetzt ist es ja so, dass jemand aus dem Classic Forum zwei Räder in einer Kategorie gepostet hat.



Was sagt die Polizei, wenn ich auf der Landstraße an einem Schild auf dem 80KM/h steht mit 180KM/h vorbeirausche? 
Richtig, ich werde Disqualifiziert und muß mit den Konsequenzen leben, das ich beim Autofahren für eine weile nichtmehr mitmachen darf!!! 
Sorry aber dafür haben wir *REGELN* hier und wenn man sich nicht daran hält, ist man *Disqualifiziert*!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Februar 2008)

Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> wer 2mal in der gleichen kategorie postet, fliegt halt mit beiden bikes raus



meine meinung!


----------



## Janikulus (17. Februar 2008)

ich finde wir sollten da nicht so hart sein. Die Falschposter sollen halt drauf hingewiesen werden und für den Regelbruch ihre Spende verdoppeln


----------



## GT-Hinterland (17. Februar 2008)

Wenn sie überhaupt was Spenden


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich finde wir sollten da nicht so hart sein. Die Falschposter sollen halt drauf hingewiesen werden und für den Regelbruch ihre Spende verdoppeln





ich finde das janikulus recht hat.   
ich will nicht,das wir anfangen,so zu werden wie die im .l.....-forum.


----------



## oldman (17. Februar 2008)

an dieser stelle möchte ich versus zum "scheibenbremsen-endlich-am-xcr-dran" gratulieren,sieht lecker aus. und dann noch die laufräder...


----------



## versus (17. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> an dieser stelle möchte ich versus zum "scheibenbremsen-endlich-am-xcr-dran" gratulieren,sieht lecker aus. und dann noch die laufräder...



besten dank - fährt auch wie sau, was ich heute sehr ausgiebig getestet habe


----------



## Backfisch (17. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> geh mal einer rüber zu denen und mach mal was "falsch", dann aber kopf ab zum gebet...
> .



Und hier soll es ab jetzt genauso laufen?  

Sorry falls ich mich irre, aber das riecht irgendwie nach kindischem Kleinkrieg.


----------



## elsepe (17. Februar 2008)

man könnte ja einfach beide bilder löschen und den fehlerhaft-poster auffordern sich für eins zu entscheiden. so könnte er noch mitmachen und ne strafe hätte er ja übers neueinstellen bekommen.


----------



## oldman (18. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Und hier soll es ab jetzt genauso laufen?
> 
> Sorry falls ich mich irre, aber das riecht irgendwie nach kindischem Kleinkrieg.



falsch verstanden - geht darum, dass hier über xx Seiten drüber diskutiert wurde, wie es laufen soll und man sich auf was geeinigt hat.
Und das sollte einfach gelten, für alle. Wer nicht lesen kann oder will, hat eben Pech.
ganz einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. Februar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> man könnte ja einfach beide bilder löschen und den fehlerhaft-poster auffordern sich für eins zu entscheiden. so könnte er noch mitmachen und ne strafe hätte er ja übers neueinstellen bekommen.



löchen kann ich hier leider nix - ich bin kein mod - udn ich denke torsten hat besseres zu tun.



gt-heini schrieb:


> Was machen wir eigentlich mit Leuten, die die Wettbewerbsregeln nicht richtig lesen können?
> ...



hmmm, wir weisen sie darauf hin dass das schaltwerk.... 



GTdanni schrieb:


> Da kann man sich Seitenlang über *94er Schaltwerke* unterhalten und zum Schluss sieht der Wettbewerb doch unprofessionel aus.




nachtret.... 


generell und @ all: 

same text different day. :  - ich mach das schon. 

ich hab ein auge auf den wettbewerb, habe da auch schon einiges in die richtigen bahnen gelenkt. wenn einem von euch was auffällt - darf er mich gerne kontaktieren, oder hier posten - an der stelle - danke fürs petzen. wo ich nicht allein entscheiden will frage ich euch, aber sowas ist doch kinkerlitzchen. 

wir sind hier nich bei den classic faschisten -äh, fanatikern... und ich habe für mich beschlossen: 
zingels zassi kommt eben in die hardtail kategorie und gut. 

und ob und wer was spendet ist doch jedem selbst überlassen. wir - die sich wirklich für den wettbewerb interessieren lesen doch hier mit - und ich denke man mekrt schon wer was spendet und wer vielleicht nur was abgreifen will. 

*
und letzendlich is das eh alles schietegol. - es geht um gt  und nicht darum wer, was, wieviel, und wer deshalb ein besserer mensch is. *


----------



## Kruko (18. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> hmmm, wir weisen sie darauf hin dass das schaltwerk....



Woher wusste ich nur, dass so etwas kommt?? (wobei es ja noch nicht mal mein Rad ist)

Zu Deiner Beruhigung. Zu Hause liegt inzwischen auch ein DX-Schaltwerk. Werde ich meiner Süßen auch die Woche montieren


----------



## Master | Torben (18. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> torsten hat besseres zu tun.



Da hast du Recht das hab ich  und zwar die harte Konkurenz zu beäugeln. Sind ja wirklich einige sehr hübsche Räder dabei!!


----------



## Kint (18. Februar 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht das hab ich  und zwar die harte Konkurenz zu beäugeln. Sind ja wirklich einige sehr hübsche Räder dabei!!



gnaaa,,, ich meine den torsten: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=671

nicht den :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=35578 , oder dich....


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Februar 2008)

Hier meine Spende für den Wettbewerb:



Hörnchen von Force, grün eloxiert. Allerdings mit Kampfspüren (Kratzern, nichts schlimmes)
Gewicht 180g (laut Küchenwaage), waren an meinem Tachylon bevor es zum Rennrad mutierte.


----------



## Boramaniac (19. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> besten dank - fährt auch wie sau, was ich heute sehr ausgiebig getestet habe



Obwohl ich kein RR-Fan bin, kann man sich in dein's doch verlieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. Februar 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Obwohl ich kein RR-Fan bin, kann man sich in dein's doch verlieben...



danke! obwohl ich es eigentlich eher als winter- und zweitrad geplant hatte, fahre ich es gerade mehr als das klein. gerade letzten sommer in der provence hat es sich sehr bewährt


----------



## Janikulus (19. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ...fahre ich es gerade mehr als das klein.



--> Klein verkaufen!


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> --> Klein verkaufen!



  an wen ?


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Februar 2008)

evtl. hier?

http://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/internet/erz/home.html


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> evtl. hier?
> 
> http://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/internet/erz/home.html



  das ist ja,     ich glaub ich   sonsackdiesermanni...


----------



## zingel (19. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Was machen wir eigentlich mit Leuten, die die Wettbewerbsregeln nicht richtig lesen können?
> 
> Dass die Bilder nicht einheitlich gepostet werden, ist ja leider fast normal. Aber jetzt ist es ja so, dass jemand aus dem Classic Forum zwei Räder in einer Kategorie gepostet hat.




das Timber ist meins das Zassi meinem Bruder.


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2008)

@oli: holy sh... ist psyclone geil! 
toll, welche details man erkennt, wenn mal richtige fotos gemacht werden! 
gaaaanz vielleicht würde eine schwarze gabel und ein roter sattelspanner noch besser aussehen, aber bisher mein favorit!


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Februar 2008)

Da kann ich mich Volker nur anschließen, das Psyclone ist der Hammer!: 

Du hast schon ein geschicktes Händchen bei Deinen Bikes.


----------



## mountymaus (19. Februar 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> das Timber ist meins das Zassi meinem Bruder.




Und wer hat es gepostet???


----------



## Kint (19. Februar 2008)

jetz is gut. kommen in zwei kategorien und fertich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (19. Februar 2008)

Wow, freudige Erregung ob des Psyclones von oliversen .
Hoffe meins noch rechtzeitig aufgebaut zu bekommen. Rein zufällig auch ein blaues Modell 1995.


----------



## zingel (19. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> jetz is gut. kommen in zwei kategorien und fertich...



*Danke!*


----------



## kingmoe (20. Februar 2008)

Das Psyclone gefällt mir trotz der neueren Teile super, ein echter Hingucker. Nur die roten Nokons sind mir persönlich zuviel.

Hm, sollte ich doch wieder nach einem Psyclone suchen...


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Februar 2008)

Junge, Junge, Tom! Wenn du das Ding schon in die Hardtail-Kategorie steckst, wirds ja schon hart. Aber was bitteschön hast du denn dann noch für die Classic-Kategorie im Rohr!?!?!


----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2008)

Ich wollte es eigentlich bei Classic einstellen. Aber die Syncros Stütze (nicht erste Serie) und die Specialized Ground Control gab es m.E. 90/ 91 nicht. 

Was meint ihr?  

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Februar 2008)

ich dachte das man bikes mit teilen bis 94 in den classik wettbewerb einstellen kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Februar 2008)

Reifen waren doch laut Regelwerk aus "timecorrect" wegen Fahrbarkeit eh ausgeschlossen. 
Und bei der Stütze, also ich als "Nicht-Classic-Fachverständiger" kann den Unerschied zwischen ner 90er und einer 91er Stütze nicht ausmachen - noch nicht mal durch draufbeissen. Seid ihr wirklich so päpstlich was "Classic" betrifft?


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?



 uff... DER Hammer!   
Ich glaub das ist das Schönste, was ich hier bisher im Forum überhaupt gesehen habe.


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich wollte es eigentlich bei Classic einstellen. Aber die Syncros Stütze (nicht erste Serie) und die Specialized Ground Control gab es m.E. 90/ 91 nicht.
> 
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> Tom



du darfst nach neuster abstimmung alle teile bis 1994 dranklatschen, geal was egal wie, freie meinungsäusserung in form von aufbauten ...soll ichs classifizieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Blumen!  

In Ordnung. Dann stelle ich das Xizang in die Kategorie F Classic GT ein und lasse mein Outpost mal im Keller stehen.  Und mein Zaskar werde ich dann in die Kategorie Hardtail einstellen. 

Jünger als 94 ist definitiv kein Teil, höchstens die Schrauben für die  Flaschenhalteraufnahme.

Danke für die Info Kint! 

Tom


----------



## cleiende (20. Februar 2008)

Egal was man über die Haltbarkeit der DuPont Imron Lacke sagt, die Farbtöne sind immer wieder der Hammer. Das Psyclone sieht super aus in dem Blauton.

Gruss,


cleiende

...der sich fast schämt seine vielgenutzte Stadtschlampe hier reingestellt zu haben ;-)


----------



## GTdanni (20. Februar 2008)

Das Zassi von Spatzel macht auch die Augen wässrig. 

Schön das es sowas noch gibt. 


Cu danni


----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2008)

> Das Zassi von Spatzel macht auch die Augen wässrig.


Das stimmt!  

Tom


----------



## elsepe (20. Februar 2008)

jetzt versteh ich auch warum so viele von euch n psyclone wollen . sehr schön vor allem die filigranen streben am hinterbau. toll


----------



## Janikulus (20. Februar 2008)

Tom dein Xizang ist einfach klasse!

Ich finde den Wettbewerb dieses Jahr sehr interessant, ist doch viel mehr los als letztes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (21. Februar 2008)

Hey da....

Ja geiles Xizang. Aber hatten wir im vergangen Jahr nicht noch ein bisschen mehr Titan? Wie siehts denn aus Freunde? Noch alle am putzen?

Habe uebrigens noch was fuer die Preiskiste gefunden:
Ein 2005er Marzzochi Bomber Girls Poster. Von den beiden Huepschen handsigniert sowie mit ein bisschen blabla versehen. Schoene Frauen duerfen sowas....
Groesse is A2 und es hat noch keine Nadelloecher oder Tesastreifen.
Ein muss fuer jede halbwegs ordentliche Schrauberhoehle.





Bis denne

oliversen


----------



## butsche2002 (21. Februar 2008)

hallo erstmal.........

würde hier gerne mal mitmachen.......brauche aber mal ein paar infos

1 wo stehen die regeln des wettbewerbes
2 wann ist schluß
3 wo muß ich mein bike (foto) einstellen

und wat muß ich sonst moch wissn ?!

schönen gruß


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Februar 2008)

hier solltest du alles im ersten beitrag finden...................................

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=319287


----------



## butsche2002 (21. Februar 2008)

danke für die info...............muß dann wohl ziemlich gas geben........mein zaskar ist noch zerlegt..........bin aber dabei


----------



## korat (22. Februar 2008)

das psyclone ist einfach klasse, stahl in vollendung.
eine schwarze oder rote sattelklemme wäre schön, und bei den nokons gebe ich kingmoe recht. die sind zwar für sich sehr geil, tragen aber vornerum irgendwie zu sehr auf. ich hab mich noch nicht entschieden, ob sie den rahmen eher hervorheben oder von ihm ablenken.

und das xizang... ohne worte.

sind übrigens genau die beiden rahmen, die ich von den alten noch irgendwann haben will.


----------



## Kint (23. Februar 2008)

Alaaaaarm...

*Keine woche mehr bis feierabend, - am 29.2. ist annahme schluss, also nochmal richtig reinhauen.... *


(das gilt im übrigen auch für generöse spenden wie : " ich hab da noch nen psyclone den ich nicht brauche und der einem glücklichen wettbewerbsdritten überreicht werden soll"  - weniger generöse spenden werden aber auch wohlwollend zur kenntnis genommen - bestechungen in form eines 22" psyclones werden bitte  nicht öffentlich gemacht, sondern bitte als stiftung registriert für die ich dann treuhänderisch einstehe... )


----------



## Kelme (23. Februar 2008)

Mein Rad wird zwar nicht rechtzeitig zum Einsendeschluss fertig, aber einen kleinen Preis kann ich doch stiften, oder?





Für mein SSP-Projekt brauche ich das nicht mehr (es würde dann zu bunt). Der Rahmen badet gerade in der Lackierei und nimmt dann die erste Runde im Brennofen. Decals drauf und dann das ganze nochmal. Wenn es einen Wettbewerb 2008/2009 geben sollte, wäre ich dann dabei.


----------



## Janikulus (23. Februar 2008)

du lackierst ein Xizang?


----------



## Kelme (23. Februar 2008)

Nein. Natürlich nicht. Die Aufkleber wären - nun ja - kanibalisiert worden. Alles was sich nach Xizang gelesen hätte, sollte weggelassen werden. Aber Gelb, Blau und Weiß wollte ich dann doch nicht als zusätzliche Farben an dem Avalanche Rahmen (und der ist auch nicht aus der gelobten Zeit).


----------



## olli (23. Februar 2008)

Äh, was muss ich machen?
Bild zu IBC hochladen und in diesem Thread verlinken?
Ich denke zwar es gibt schönere als meines (mir gefallen selbst 2-3 Sachen nicht), aber je mehr Teilnehmer, desto spannender, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (23. Februar 2008)

Schau mal in das erste Posting von diesem Thread.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kint (23. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> du lackierst ein Xizang?



ick find sowas geil - understatement pur. ne teillackierung wäre acuh schick... 



Kelme schrieb:


> ... aber einen kleinen Preis kann ich doch stiften, oder?
> 
> ....



das ist die richtige einstellung, danke



olli schrieb:


> ..., aber je mehr Teilnehmer, desto spannender, oder?



richtig,



BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Schau mal in das erste Posting von diesem Thread.
> Viel Erfolg!




richtig.... 

mann so mach ich den job gern....


----------



## zaskar-le (23. Februar 2008)

@mountymaus: tolles Bike!
Was hast Du denn da für einen Vorbau dran? Ich baue hier doch auch grad was rotes auf und freue mich da über jede Anregung. 
Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen roten Elox-Ton irgeneines Herstellers, der mit den roten Tomac-Maguras harmoniert? 
Das ist bei rot ja immer knifflig.

Schönen Gruß
Christian


----------



## mountymaus (23. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @mountymaus: tolles Bike!
> Was hast Du denn da für einen Vorbau dran? Ich baue hier doch auch grad was rotes auf und freue mich da über jede Anregung.
> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen roten Elox-Ton irgeneines Herstellers, der mit den roten Tomac-Maguras harmoniert?
> Das ist bei rot ja immer knifflig.
> ...



Danke erst mal für das Kompliment.
Ich habe alles von HOPE, damit ich auch den gleichen Farbton habe.
Wo ich Glück gehabt habe ist, dass die Kurbel von TUNE farblich zu den  HOPE- Teilen passt.
HOPE bekommst Du hier.


----------



## zaskar-le (23. Februar 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für das Kompliment.
> Ich habe alles von HOPE, damit ich auch den gleichen Farbton habe.
> Wo ich Glück gehabt habe ist, dass die Kurbel von TUNE farblich zu den  HOPE- Teilen passt.
> HOPE bekommst Du hier.



Merci! Ich habe hier jedoch einen 96er-Rahmen rumliegen, und ich möchte möglichst zeitgerecht aufbauen... Wird also ein wilder Zukauf des gängigen Elox-Zeuchs (Ringlé, Race Face und Konsorten). Ranhalten und zu 80 % weiterverkaufen, weils farblich nicht passt 
Immerhin hält man so jedes Teil mal in der Hand... Ich könnte ja alles von Kooka nehmen - wie aber an die Sachen rankommen, ohne 7 Jahre zu suchen?
Ringlé hatte ja auch viel in rot, mit ähnlichem Problem (Moby Deuce in rot?!).
Na, ich werde mal schauen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein farbig eloxiertes, schönes Set für mich (vielleicht Vorbau, Stütze, Kurbel und ein wenig Kleinkram)?


----------



## mountymaus (24. Februar 2008)

So, ich habe da auch noch was als Spende.
Was ich da so gesehen habe, reichen die Preise nicht für alle Kategorien für die 1.-3. plazierten. Also, irgend etwas findet doch wohl jeder in seinem "Privatlager"


----------



## butsche2002 (24. Februar 2008)

ja sicher da wird sich schon noch was finden..........suche noch die passende spende.......


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Februar 2008)

Ach ja, von Daggi (Stemmel) kommen noch ein paar GT Flat-Pedale. Eins läuft etwas rau, aber sollte ja für uns Bastler kein Problem sein.


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2008)

muss ende der woche dringend auch mal wühlen!!!
es findet sich ganz sicher was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (25. Februar 2008)

gestern nacht hab ich endlich mein zaskar le fertig aufgebaut.   
    wenns jetzt,wie gerade,noch  5 tage regnet krieg ich den bock nicht fotografiert.   


wollte noch erwähnen das viele schöne gts mit dabei sind.
meins ist natürlich das schönste   (zumindest hat es hier keiner in dieser lackierung).


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2008)

bin gespannt!
das rasta-zaskar steht bei mir auch noch aus. mal sehen, ob ich es morgen fotografiert bekomme wenn ich zurück in zh bin.


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> meins ist natürlich das schönste   (zumindest hat es hier keiner in dieser lackierung).



Mist. Ich dachte *meins* wäre das schönste


----------



## Stemmel (26. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> (zumindest hat es hier keiner in dieser lackierung).



Doch, da gab eine Auktion bei den Amis und das ist auch hier im Forum gelandet... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-GT-Zaskar-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> (zumindest hat es hier keiner in dieser lackierung).




Falsch David. Schau mal bei unserem *Großen* vorbei. Da hängt er neben 2 Xizangs an der Wand


----------



## Kint (26. Februar 2008)

david meinte den wettbewerb ? denn lübeck ist durchaus "hier"... 





und noch hängter ... was sich 2008 ändern soll...

übrigens hab ich grade umdekoriert - da der 92er in fffiolett der vollendung entgegenfiebert ... gaaanz im hintergudn ne ketzerei - mein goat in bamboo....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (26. Februar 2008)

Deshalb musst Du ihn ja nicht gleich aus dem Fenster werfen


----------



## zaskar-le (26. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da hängt er neben 2 Xizangs an der Wand



Ach Du hast die alle gebunkert...


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ach Du hast die alle gebunkert...



 Ich bin doch nur 1,86 und ich schrieb der GROßE.  

Hier im Weserbergland stehen zwar auch zwei, aber die sind auch für zwei Personen. Kint bunkert (siehe Bild oben)


----------



## Kint (26. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nur 1,86 und ich schrieb der GROßE.
> 
> Hier im Weserbergland stehen zwar auch zwei, aber die sind auch für zwei Personen. Kint bunkert (siehe Bild oben)



er meinte auch mich. ich bunkere nicht - ich bin nur langsam beim aufbau....


----------



## Revon (26. Februar 2008)

Ist zwar nicht viel, aber ich hätte noch einen Satz Aufkleber, den ich spenden würde.


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

*habt ihr was dagegen wenn wir die abstimmung vorverlegen ? ich bin im hintergrund tätig gewesen, und habe die fäden eigentlich schon bereit... 

würde dann den 1.3. bis 14.3. vorschlagen ... meinungen dazu bitte  *


----------



## MrProd (27. Februar 2008)

Jo bin ich dafür.

Muss nur heut irgendwie noch meine Reifen sauber bekommen, um paar Bilder machen zu können, menno. Muss wohl mal meine Zahnbürste herhalten


----------



## Kruko (27. Februar 2008)

Kein Problem. Wenn Du soweit bist, kann es losgehen


----------



## hoeckle (27. Februar 2008)

Meinen Segen hast Du...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (27. Februar 2008)

Ich habe da auch kein Problem mit, schlisslich können wir ja froh sein das Du das überhaupt wieder machst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2008)

Das heisst für mich, jetzt wirds wirklich Zeit, die Räder einzustellen.... 


Abstimmen kann 01.03.losgehen.


----------



## Janikulus (27. Februar 2008)

bin auch dafür


----------



## Stemmel (27. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das heisst für mich, jetzt wirds wirklich Zeit, die Räder einzustellen....



Ja, nun aber los! Meines ist immer noch dreckig... 

Termin geht klar!


----------



## butsche2002 (27. Februar 2008)

jo.......geht klar !


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

habe eben noch das zassi abgelichtet und stelle es heute abend rein, will heissen:

*dafür!*


----------



## butsche2002 (27. Februar 2008)

mal für ganz doof gefragt.........wo gebe ich meine wertung überhaupt ab ?


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> mal für ganz doof gefragt.........wo gebe ich meine wertung überhaupt ab ?



kommt allesnoch - ich eröffne seperate abstimmungsfäden, also geduld.


----------



## zaskar-le (27. Februar 2008)

dafür


----------



## Bastieeeh (27. Februar 2008)

Mach nur - ich hinke zwar auch noch hinterher, aber das wird schon. Sind ja noch zwei Tage Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Februar 2008)

Geht klar, DAFÜR


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Februar 2008)

snap!!


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Februar 2008)

Jepp.


----------



## kingmoe (27. Februar 2008)

Mir egal, meine Räder werden/sind doch eh nie fertig  

Dann muss ich mit dem Fully Gas geben und mich für einen meiner Singlespeeder entscheiden - aber für welchen?!


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

*nachdem hier so einige auf einmal gas geben wollen: der termin für den annahmeschluss hat sich nichtgeändert ! lediglich die abstimmung wird 10 tage vorverlegt. stichtag der annahme bleibt der 29.2.2008 *


----------



## cleiende (27. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> *habt ihr was dagegen wenn wir die abstimmung vorverlegen ? ich bin im hintergrund tätig gewesen, und habe die fäden eigentlich schon bereit...
> 
> würde dann den 1.3. bis 14.3. vorschlagen ... meinungen dazu bitte  *



In Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (28. Februar 2008)

wollte nur mal sagen, das ich sehr beeindruckt bin von der hingabe und fantasie mit der hier gts zusammengebaut und präsentiert werden.
bin ich froh,mich in einem forum rumzutreiben,wo soetwas anerkannt und toleriert wird.
da kenne ich ganz andere foren in denen unsere heissgeliebten schätzchen regelrecht zerfleddert worden wären.
mir persönlich ist kein anderes forum bekannt in dem so viel respekt dem anderen gegenüber gezollt wird.
ich bin sehr sehr happy dazugehören zu dürfen.
danke bekannte und unbekannte.


DAS MUSSTE ICH MAL LOSWERDEN 

gt fahrer sind halt was ganz besonderes


----------



## Backfisch (28. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wollte nur mal sagen, das ich sehr beeindruckt bin von der hingabe und fantasie mit der hier gts zusammengebaut und präsentiert werden.
> bin ich froh,mich in einem forum rumzutreiben,wo soetwas anerkannt und toleriert wird.
> da kenne ich ganz andere foren in denen unsere heissgeliebten schätzchen regelrecht zerfleddert worden wären.
> mir persönlich ist kein anderes forum bekannt in dem so viel respekt dem anderen gegenüber gezollt wird.
> ...



Du hast recht, aber aus Erfahrung möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass man jederzeit hart daran arbeiten sollte, dass es auch so bleibt! Wenn man sich drauf verlässt, erlebt man irgendwann sein blaues Wunder! Es ist also jeder hier gefragt


----------



## tomasius (28. Februar 2008)

@all:



> wollte nur mal sagen, das ich sehr beeindruckt bin von der hingabe und fantasie mit der hier gts zusammengebaut und präsentiert werden.
> bin ich froh,mich in einem forum rumzutreiben,wo soetwas anerkannt und toleriert wird.
> da kenne ich ganz andere foren in denen unsere heissgeliebten schätzchen regelrecht zerfleddert worden wären.
> mir persönlich ist kein anderes forum bekannt in dem so viel respekt dem anderen gegenüber gezollt wird.
> ...



Der David ist auf Stimmenfang!    

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 eigentlich nicht!


----------



## tomasius (28. Februar 2008)

Die    hast du gesehen?

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Februar 2008)

ätsch reingefallen!!!!!!


----------



## tomasius (28. Februar 2008)

Aber Recht hast du ja.  

Tom


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> Der David ist auf Stimmenfang!
> 
> Tom



    könnten wir nicht ein bild von ihm mit turban auftreiben, so kurz vor der wahl  

@david: aber recht hast du ! ! ! !


----------



## Kint (28. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> könnten wir nicht ein bild von ihm mit turban auftreiben, so kurz vor der wahl
> 
> @david: aber recht hast du ! ! ! !



hohes niveau .... 
kint (der momentan aufgrund von zuviel forumszeit - nen leichten hau hat... )


----------



## butsche2002 (28. Februar 2008)

so jetzt hier meine sachspende für den wettbewerb.........also vhs-kassette... "ja sowas gab es mal"...von und mit hans rey 






und wer keinen recorder mehr hat der soll sich melden........den schick ich dann gleich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Revon (28. Februar 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> so jetzt hier meine sachspende für den wettbewerb.........also vhs-kassette... "ja sowas gab es mal"...von und mit hans rey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Rad auf dem Cover kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## butsche2002 (28. Februar 2008)

Revon schrieb:


> Das Rad auf dem Cover kommt mir bekannt vor.



dann gewinn das video und schon weißt du wie man es richtig benutzt


----------



## Revon (28. Februar 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> dann gewinn das video und schon weißt du wie man es richtig benutzt



Ich glaube das Video reicht dazu nicht aus, da müßte der 20" Rahmen noch in den Molekül Schrumpfer.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Februar 2008)

@chrrup150
bin ja eigentlich nicht so der rr-fan aber dieses edge würd ich mir auch noch inne garage stellen.

echt ein headturner
 
snap!
 
snap!


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Februar 2008)

Edge in Stahl ist einfach pornös!

Wenn mir so eins irgendwann mal begegnet, vorzugsweise 54 cm hoch, dann, wie David schon sagte, snap 

@alle: Großes Kino hier!

Wunderschöne Bikes, nettes Publikum, hier fühl ich mich wohl, hier bleib ich.


----------



## chrrup150 (28. Februar 2008)

Danke Leute, is auch mein schätzchen. sie hatt ihren schlafplatz direkt neben meinem bett

dem grossen kino kann ich nur ganz bepflichten.
iss schon der hammer was mann aus nem alten gt und auch neuen rausholen kann 


und @manni meine edg is eine 54!!!


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

Letzte Mahnung...:

keine 24h mehr to go .. also haut rein.


----------



## BonelessChicken (29. Februar 2008)

Ja Ja, gemach... 
Wird Sch... knapp mit dem Psyclone. Muß noch Züge verlegen, und ich hasse Züge verlegen. Aber das findet morgen statt. Wird nur wohl leider nicht mehr für Tageslichtfotos reichen.


----------



## toncoc (29. Februar 2008)

unglaublich, die kategorie hardtail
da sind mindestens 4 bikes, die alle 
1. einen unglaublichen haben-will-reflex auslösen
2. unglaublich schön aufgebaut sind
3. auf den ersten platz gehören
4. ich niemals wirklich durch den dreck fräsen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (29. Februar 2008)

Boahhhhh was für Bikes da zusammengekommen sind  
Da fällt die Entscheidung unglaublich schwer, eines herauszuheben, irre...

Zu meinen Einstellungen: Ich wusste gar nicht, wohin damit: Ist das Fixie ein SSP (ja!) oder könnte es auch als Renner durchgehen (naja)? Mein Fully ist eigentlich mal Harcore-Material gewesen und muss in DDD - aber eigentlich soll es meine Opa-Schaukel für All-Mountain-Dingsbums mit Reserven sein...
Und dann ist das Fully auch noch gar nicht richtig fertig, Lenker und Vorbau sollen leichter werden, VR-Reifen wird noch ersetzt etc... Da war der Postmann leide rnicht schnell genug. Also das ganz normale Bastel-Business eben  

Drauf geschi$$en, Hauptsache irgendwie dabei  

Meine Damen, meine Herren, es ist mir eine Ehre! Sooo geile Bikes, ich glaube es nicht, was dieses Forum hier für Blüten treibt


----------



## hoeckle (29. Februar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> .... Ist das Fixie ein SSP (ja!) oder könnte es auch als Renner durchgehen (naja)?
> 
> 
> Drauf geschi$$en, Hauptsache irgendwie dabei
> ...


 
Absolut ja in die falsche Kategorie eingestellt... Huschhusch zu den Rennern... 

Und genauso seh ich das auch...  Und wenn dann nächstes Jahr dann die ganzen 20th kommen...


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Kategorie DDD:
> 
> GT Dyno Slammer 1995:
> so gekauft Ende 2007, inzwischen nur mit Decals getuned
> ...



das slammer hatte ein kumpel damals auch neu gekauft. war ein heisses bike...   irgendwann hab ich mal den gyro zug geschrottet , mann waren die schi*** dinger teuer...


----------



## versus (29. Februar 2008)

ich bin auch schon schwer am grübeln wie ich nun am ende die punkte verteilen soll - einen haufen richtig grossartige bikes !



hoeckle schrieb:


> Und genauso seh ich das auch...  Und wenn dann nächstes Jahr dann die ganzen 20th kommen...



und erst die ganzen i2ks


----------



## SpeedyR (29. Februar 2008)

Schon kopiert in den richtigen Thread


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Februar 2008)

hey speedy du hast aus versehen im falschen thread gepostet.
die bilder müssen hier hin...................................http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=319287


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (29. Februar 2008)

oh jesses rafa postet hier bilder, der tom fängt schon an kommentare zu den bikes in den DER/DIE/DAS Schönste...-thread zu posten. 
so kurz vor schluss liegen die nerven blank! wenn das mal unser grosser sieht


----------



## GT-Hinterland (29. Februar 2008)

Ich könnte auch :kotz: 
Jetzt wollte die GT Maus (meine Kirsten) ihr GT Backwoods auch einstellen.
Neue Gabel eingebaut und eine Magura HS22 Bremse im Forum gekauft und was passiert?
Das schei..... Paket sollte Heute da sein und es ist nicht gekommen!   
Alle Mühen um sonst


----------



## tomasius (29. Februar 2008)

Ich habe eine Fehler gemacht?  Wo? 































Jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen. - Peinlich, peinlich.  

Ich gestehe hiermit meinen Fehler öffentlich ein.    







Tom


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

der freut scih dass er den sieger der DDD kategorie noch gesehen hat, ein schickes detailfoto an nem perlweissen edge, und dass ers grösstenteils hinter sich hat.... und jetzt is auch egal... action shot von dir beim unterrichten tom ? 



Oh und ..... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323636

heut kann mir keiner mehr was.....


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Februar 2008)

Hasts Du das Zaskar gekauft?


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hasts Du das Zaskar gekauft?



mhm....ja.


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Februar 2008)

Glückwunsch. Ich find den Preis sehr in Ordnung!


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Ich find den Preis sehr in Ordnung!



schau mer mal, aber wenns so is wie ichs mir denke - und beschrieben; ist der preis durchaus in ordnung....


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Februar 2008)

ich glaube der springende punkt heisst er hats gekauft.


----------



## tomasius (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo, bin ich hier wieder richtig?  

@kint:



> mhm....ja.



Glückwunsch! 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hallo, bin ich hier wieder richtig?
> 
> @kint:
> 
> ...



danke. ist ein spannedes ding das zassi, mehr dazu demnächst in diesem forum....


----------



## Backfisch (29. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> mhm....ja.



Dann brauchst Du jetzt ja Platz.


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

ähhh sorry. ich habs gestern nicht mehr für nötig gehalten...  wurde dann auch spät und ich wollte nicht mehr stören.... 

ich denk an dich - hab vor kurzem aber auch bei dem reudigen wassrrohr im ostblock zugeschlagen, also bezüglich dem DDD tauglichen zasi muss ich nochmal sehn. bilder des zentralasiatischen geborgszuges kommen aber demnäxt.


----------



## Backfisch (29. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ähhh sorry. ich habs gestern nicht mehr für nötig gehalten...  wurde dann auch spät und ich wollte nicht mehr stören....



Dann hab ich den Rechner ja völlig umsonst angelassen. Meine Frau war heute nacht stinksauer, als bei jeder Spam-Mail "Sie haben Post" über die Anlage schallte. 



Kint schrieb:


> ich denk an dich - hab vor kurzem aber auch bei dem reudigen wassrrohr im ostblock zugeschlagen,



Ist für die Zweckbestimmung bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, das trägt man nicht so leicht weg. 

Lass Dir Zeit, ich bin gerade so mit Arbeit zugeschi**en dass ich auch nicht zum fotografieren komme.


----------



## cleiende (29. Februar 2008)

noch zwei Stunden, da geht noch was.
Schön zu sehen daß nicht nur die üblichen Verdächtigen Räder einstellen.

Kint, schon jetzt meinen Dank für die Mühe die Dir bald bevorsteht. 
Und viel Freude mit dem "Hightower"-Rad! Musste sofort an Dich denken als ich es sah.


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> noch zwei Stunden, da geht noch was.
> Schön zu sehen daß nicht nur die üblichen Verdächtigen Räder einstellen.
> 
> Kint, schon jetzt meinen Dank für die Mühe die Dir bald bevorsteht.
> Und viel Freude mit dem "Hightower"-Rad! Musste sofort an Dich denken als ich es sah.



sorry backfish.

danke christoph und ich stimme dior zu, - schön zu sehen wer und wo alles gt zu stehen hat....


----------



## Backfisch (29. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> sorry backfish.



Das war ein WITZ


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Das war ein WITZ



hey kann ja sein dass sie dich heute morgen mit den spam mails gelöchert hat.... "your friend will LOVE...."


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

Zeit für die abstimmung. (bis 14.03.2008) - aus über 75 Rädern (!!!)  [is aber ganz einfach... ]

das prozedere ist überall dass gleiche, der liebling ist 1. = 3 punkte, der 2te bekommt 2 punkte und der 3te bekommt einen punkt...

sollte dann ungefähr so aussehen...:

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

jeder forumsteilnehmer hat in jeder kategorie 3 stimmen, der punkthöchste gewinnt die kategorie. 

fragen bitte hier stellen :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310732


die einzelnen fäden für die kategorien einfach auf die links klicken:

28" Räder (1v. 6) 

Classic Gts (2 v. 6) 

DDD (3 v.6) 

FULLY (4 v 6 ) 

HARDTAILS (5 v 6) 

SINGLESPEED (6 v 6) 


*viel spass beim gucken und abstimmen ! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

hey kint, perfekt gemacht  
vielen dank für deine mühe und geduld


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hey kint, perfekt gemacht
> vielen dank für deine mühe und geduld




jaja bevor das jetzt wieder 2 seiten so weiter geht - habsch doch gern gemacht.... was ich toll finde : es sind über 75 (!!!) Räder zusammengekommen .... dafür euch mal ein :


----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> jaja bevor das jetzt wieder 2 seiten so weiter geht - habsch doch gern gemacht.... was ich toll finde : es sind über 75 (!!!) Räder zusammengekommen .... dafür euch mal ein :



so bescheiden...


----------



## hoeckle (1. März 2008)

So oder So bist Du der Größte... 

Danke für die Arbeit


----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

hoeckle für hoeckle - tststs... 


edit sagt gerade: 
hoeckle für versus - nehme alles zurück...


----------



## hoeckle (1. März 2008)

opportunist....

und das einzige welches mir besser gefällt als meines ist nunmal das titanlookalike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> opportunist....



man tut was man kann


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

ich hab auch schon einen punkt....



> 3. kint weil: rein subjektiv einer der farblich schönsten Klassiker, nicht weniger schön sind die bikes von Six Times Nine, boneless chicken, gt-heini und mini.tom


.


----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich hab auch schon einen punkt....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4531891&postcount=6



den hast du dir auch verdient, ob du jetzt ein rad drin hast, oder nicht


----------



## hoeckle (1. März 2008)

die farbkombi blau/gelb sagt dir aber schon was volker, oder????


----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> die farbkombi blau/gelb sagt dir aber schon was volker, oder????



hmmm mal überlegen:
meine schulter nach dem schlüsselbeinbruch,
ökumenischer kirchentag,
genscher in jeans,
neee komm nicht drauf


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

gt teamfarben ?


----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> gt teamfarben ?



aaaaaaaach sooooooohooooooo


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

ich bevorzuge ja auch rot / grün mit gold...... noch jemand was von der bar... ? 






warum hab ich eigentlich kein 1990er avalanche gesehen ? weiss das jemand ?


----------



## Manni1599 (1. März 2008)

Weils noch nicht so ist, wie ich es haben will. 
Gewinne ich halt nächstes Jahr.



Manni


PS. Vorstellung erfolgt aber bei passender Gelegenheit schon früher.


----------



## pilato (1. März 2008)

Ich hab gerade abgestimmt und nun ist mir aufgefallen das Bursar´s Rad in Kategorie C fehlte... Wurde es etwa vergessen oder ist es aus irgendeinem anderem Grund nicht drin? Dies hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bursar (1. März 2008)

Das wird wegen Regelverstoß nicht berücksichtigt.
Ich habe es nämlich inzwischen nicht mehr.
Zum Glück für die anderen


----------



## zaskar-le (1. März 2008)

Habe auch grad abgestimmt. 
Selten so viele superschöne Bikes auf einem Haufen gesehen, die Abstimmung war wirklich schwer, in allen Kategorien. 
Ganz großes Kino hier!


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

Bursar schrieb:


> Das wird wegen Regelverstoß nicht berücksichtigt.
> Ich habe es nämlich inzwischen nicht mehr.
> Zum Glück für die anderen



exakt, sorry das hab ich gestern nicht mehr geschafft, ich werde aber noch zwei drei sachen sagen zum wettbewerb.


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. März 2008)

Ich bin auch gerade durch. Es war extrem schwer, vor allem bei den Hardtails.
Es ist wirklich der Wahnsinn, was und wer im diesjährigen Wettbewerb alles teilnimmt.  

Vielen Dank vor allem an Kint für die erstklassige Moderation!


----------



## Janikulus (1. März 2008)

hab es auch gerade "geschafft".

Was ein schöner Wettbewerb und grossartige Bikes! 

Von mir auch ein grossen danke an Kint für die Organisation!


----------



## zaskar-le (1. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein grossen danke an Kint für die Organisation!



da schließe ich mich an!
Musst nicht so bescheiden sein, war sicher eine Heidenarbeit.
Danke dafür


----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

wo wir gerade bei den frage sind: wieso ist gt-heinis fully in ddd ?
fw >= 140mm ?


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wo wir gerade bei den frage sind: wieso ist gt-heinis fully in ddd ?
> fw >= 140mm ?



yepp... irgendwo musst du ne grenze ziehen - ich hatte vorgeschlagen sie bei den klassischen DH mm zu machen udn keiner hat was eingewendet. 145 - 

das dh hat 152mm. ( ja max ich weiss. aber trotzdem...) und ich denke das passt auch - auch wenn das auch moes in die DDD kategorie drückt, abe beide bikes sicnd eben an udn für sich keine XC racer. sondern eher was fürs grobe geläuf...bzw natürlich auch geometrisch auf dieses ausgelegt.


----------



## Kruko (1. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wo wir gerade bei den frage sind: wieso ist gt-heinis fully in ddd ?
> fw >= 140mm ?



Sollen 150 mm FW sein. Ich habe keinen Unterschied bei den Federbeinen entdeckt, deswegen hatte ich es auch als Fully eingestellt. Da aber die Kettenstreben gestempelt sind, gehe ich davon aus, dass dort die Unterschiede (Länge) zu den "normalen"  LTS bzw. STS liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

ok, schonwiederwasgelernt...


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2008)

kint ich finde keine worte für das was du hier wieder geleistet hast....................deswegen ein einfaches   DANKE


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> kint ich finde keine worte für das was du hier wieder geleistet hast....................deswegen ein einfaches   DANKE



biddeschön. ich finds toll, dass sich die zahl der teilnehmerbikes zu letztem jahr verdoppelt hat.   - und wer alles abstimmt. alles leute die so mal ins gt forum kommen, richtig gute pr für die marke.....


----------



## elsepe (1. März 2008)

ich überleg schon die ganze zeit wegen nem gt. mal schauen ob sich die jahr noch n zaskar auftreiben lässt. hab mal n borrego angeboten bekommen aber das war zu schwer und geklaut.

seb


----------



## butsche2002 (1. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> kint ich finde keine worte für das was du hier wieder geleistet hast....................deswegen ein einfaches   DANKE




jo stimmt........sehr gute arbeit "KINT".....macht sau viel spaß hier.....dafür ein fettes *DANKE !!!!*


----------



## kingmoe (1. März 2008)

Kint, du hast das wieder perfekt über die Bühne gebracht, danke für die ganze Arbeit!!!

...und ansonsten ist mir nach der Abstimmung eben noch ganz schwindelig: so viele unglaublich schöne Bikes! Wahnsinn, wie manche von uns sich hier gegenseitig pushen, das macht richtig Spaß (uns erzählt mir nicht, auf einer einsamen Insel würdet ihr auch alle so einen Aufwand betreiben  )

Die Abstimmung war sauschwer, teilweise sehr eng und vielleicht würde ich morgen schon einiges anders bewerten. Super Material eben.

Schwer beeindruckt,

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. März 2008)

puh, ich habs jetzt auch hinter mich gebracht! gerade beim hardtail war es extrem schwer manni, montymaus, chat chambers, janikulus... auch alles tolle bikes !

@kelme und *KINT*: seit wann hat tom (und zingel) ein fully  ?


----------



## Manni1599 (2. März 2008)

Die Abstimmung ist fast geschafft. "NUR" noch die Kategorie Hardtail.
WIE SOLL MAN DA ABSTIMMEN?

gt-heini, davidbelize, versus, singlestoph, tofu1000, mountymaus, 6x9, stemmel, olli und die anderen NEUEN Zaskar?
   
Oliversen mit dem wunderschönen Psyclone? Mein Richter? Das schöne Avalanche oder das Tequesta?
   
Ich weiß nicht, kann mich nicht Entscheiden.

ALLE ERSTER!! 

Geht aber nicht.

Ach Menno. 

Ich muss nochmal nachdenken. So oder so: Was für ein toller Wettbewerb. Und so schöne Bikes. Danke an Sven für die Mühe, dafür geb ich Dir beim nächsten Treffen einen aus. 

Manni


----------



## Kint (2. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @kelme und *KINT*: seit wann hat tom (und zingel) ein fully  ?





Kelme schrieb:


> Geändert von Kelme (Heute um 13:13 Uhr). Grund: Keine Stimme für einen, der kein Fully hat.



auch ne methode stimmen abzugreifen volker...


----------



## Kelme (2. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> auch ne methode stimmen abzugreifen volker...


Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld ...


----------



## Master | Torben (2. März 2008)

Von meiner Seite aus auch dickes Lob an Kint für die Arbeit!!! 

Alle Wettbewerbsräder wussten durchweg zu gefallen - ein paar aber etwas mehr als andere 

Viel Glück und viele Stimmen an alle Teilnehmer.


----------



## Kruko (2. März 2008)

Auch von meiner Seite ein dickes Lob an Kint. 

Die schwerste Abstimmung steht mir noch bevor. In der Kategorie Hardtail gibt es so viele schöne Bikes. Hier bin ich mir immer noch nicht so ganz schlüssig. Kann passieren, dass ich Lose ziehen muss.


----------



## versus (2. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> auch ne methode stimmen abzugreifen volker...





Kelme schrieb:


> Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld ...



tja gewusst wie  

die pälzer (und ex-pälzer, wenn das überhaupt geht) halten doch zusammen


----------



## ikimasu (2. März 2008)

Wird im Anschluss denn auch ein Gesamtsieger gekürt?

Hab mich ja ein wenig in das Rasta-Zaskar von versus verliebt


----------



## Stemmel (3. März 2008)

Puh, das war ganz schön schwer! Wirklich viele schöne Räder von denen man ja auch einige schon mal 'in echt' gesehen hat... 

Ich konnte nicht sofort meine Bewertung abgeben sondern musste die Fotos erst teilweise ein wenig wirken lassen. Doch auch nach zwei Tagen blieb der erste Eindruck. 

Ansonsten kann auch ich mich nur dem Dank an Kint anschließen: Deine Mühe hat sich gelohnt und die GTler werden auch in Zukunft eine Gemeinschaft bleiben! 

Daggi


----------



## oliversen (3. März 2008)

Ja, kann mich nur anschliessen. Stellenweise wars nicht einfach die Bewertungen abzugeben. Hat jedoch grossen Spass gemacht. 

Mein Dank gilt allen die mitgemacht haben und natuerlich Kint fuer dessen grossartige Organisation.

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Revon (4. März 2008)

Gibt es auch einen Preis für das am wenigsten genannte GT? Da lieg ich nämlich weit vorne.


----------



## Master | Torben (4. März 2008)

Revon schrieb:


> Gibt es auch einen Preis für das am wenigsten genannte GT? Da lieg ich nämlich weit vorne.



Klar gibts das, nämlich den Titel 'Sieger der Herzen'


----------



## Manni1599 (5. März 2008)

Revon schrieb:


> Gibt es auch einen Preis für das am wenigsten genannte GT? Da lieg ich nämlich weit vorne.



Ein Team Avalanche ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und grundsätzlich Spitzenklasse!


----------



## cleiende (5. März 2008)

Revon schrieb:


> Gibt es auch einen Preis für das am wenigsten genannte GT? Da lieg ich nämlich weit vorne.



Ich glaub den teilen wir uns.


----------



## Indiana Jones (5. März 2008)

Glückwünsche an ALLE!!! Als Neuling ziehe ich meinen Hut vor all diesen Schönheiten.


----------



## zaskar-le (5. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ich glaub den teilen wir uns.



Ich war bislang auch am Club der Punktelosen.
Aber nanu? "matthew" gab mir 3 (drei) Punkte!
Dankeschön! (hast Du Dich da vielleicht geirrt / vertippt?!)


----------



## kingmoe (5. März 2008)

Mein Hardtail hat einen Gnadenpunkt


----------



## Revon (7. März 2008)

Da ich noch nicht abgestimmt habe, kann ich den ein oder anderen von euch noch mit  "Gnadenpunkten" erfreuen.  Cleiende ist schon vorgemerkt. Find ich nämlich ganz schön so ein GT als brauchbares Tourenrad.


----------



## Kint (14. März 2008)

teeeeeeeeaaaaase....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. März 2008)

*PREISVERLEIHUNG .................!*

folgendermaßen läufts ab....


 - es gibt drei runden der preisvergabe. in jeder runde gibts je einen preis aus dem sammelsurium pro platz und kategorie. 

 - in der ersten dürfen sich alle 1stplatzierten je sechs preis aus den spenden aussuchen - diese bitte nach wunsch numerieren bspw 

1. (am liebsten) : cleindes schlappen,
2. (zweitliebsten)  oldmans schlappen 
etc...

die wünsch der gewinner bitte per PrivateNachricht  an mich


 - ich werde versuchen ne faire auswahl zu treffen. Die preise werden von den spendern auf deren kosten verschikct - ich koordiniere das der gewinn ist also ein echter gewinn... (ohne kleingedrucktes) 



 - ich update die liste und dann sind die zweitplatzierten dran und dürfen sich aus den verbliebenen sachen was aussuchen, gleiches prozedere wie bei 1. 

usw...


ich bitte also um wortmeldung von:

*sitimesnine
ketterechts
Singlestoph
speedyR
kingmoe
Tomasius*

nachfolgend findet ihr die liste


----------



## Kint (16. März 2008)

*cleinde:*
Reifensatz : 1x Ritchey Z-Max Drahr, 26*2,1, gut angefahren, der macht noch mal 1000km sowie 1X Conti Explorer USB, 26*2,1, gut angefahren, aber auch der macht noch nen 1000er

*KINGmoe:* und *mountymaus * 
1x gebrauchten GT Stahllenker. Ist ein straight bar, 60cm breit, schwarz mit Lackmacken aber technisch top, mit ca. 10 Grad Kröpfung nach hinten. Natürlich mit deutlich >400g recht schwer, aber dafür sicher bomb  proof. & 1 paar scott griffe siehe hier 


*gt heini*
1 x neuwertiger Steuersatz FSA The Pig in blau in 1 1/8 Zoll mit Kappe und neuer Ahead-Kralle

*davidbelize*:
ich spendiere diesen gebrauchten aber echt schön roten lenker. (ein roteloxierter riser bar siehe hier

*oldman*:
ein satz schlappen, beinahe noch neuwertig: maxxis ignitor 2.1

*janikulus* & *revon*
von mir gibt es ein mal GT Lenkerstopfen:  siehe hier : 
satz aufkleber siehe hier : 

*manni*:
Von mir gibt es eine original GT Trinkflasche inkl. Flaschenhalter in Neu natürlich. hier zu bewundern : 


*gthinterland*:
Von mir gibt es einen neuen Kettenstrebenschutz von Speed Stuff in blau/grün! und so sieht er aus : 

*tom *
zaskar becher - das sich gt da richtig mühe gegeben hat kann man sehen .... 


*hoeckle*
Aluhülsen für 737er SPD sichtprobe zeigt ob sie passen 

*tofu*:
Ich werf übrigens noch ein Paar neue King Dingeling in die Runde. zweimal king dingeling....

*elsepse *
gt sattel  in der tat 

*zaskar *
gt longsleeve passts ? 

*gt sassy*
Hörnchen von Force, grün eloxiert. Allerdings mit Kampfspüren (Kratzern, nichts schlimmes) Gewicht 180g (laut Küchenwaage), das gewicht im bild...

*oliversen & backfisch*
bombergirls poster & : zwei "i-Drive" Decals
mit original autogramm !

*kelme *
xiznag decals  komplett - retro vintage old school rar


*daggi*
flat pedals


*butsche*
so jetzt hier meine sachspende für den wettbewerb.........also vhs-kassette... "ja sowas gab es mal"...von und mit hans rey true clasiker haben auch noch nen vhs player !!!


----------



## Ketterechts (16. März 2008)

Hi

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe , reichen die Preise garnicht für alle , deshalb hier noch von mir - etwas spät zwar , aber ich hoffe das führt nicht zu zu grossem Durcheinander 

*gebrauchte GT Sattelstütze in 26,8mm von 91 und GT Lenker - straight mit leichter Kröpfung - ebenfalls gebraucht aber noch in gutem Zustand*


----------



## Kint (16. März 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe , reichen die Preise garnicht für alle , deshalb hier noch von mir - etwas spät zwar , aber ich hoffe das führt nicht zu zu grossem Durcheinander
> 
> *gebrauchte GT Sattelstütze in 26,8mm von 91 und GT Lenker - straight mit leichter Kröpfung - ebenfalls gebraucht aber noch in gutem Zustand*



ist 6x3 nicht 18 ??? hab doch 18 preise oder kann ich nicht zählen ? 

aber danke fürs angebot.

edit so kann so ne pm aussehen :

Preise
Hier mal meine Wunschliste

1. Zaskar Becher - ich liebe solche merchandizing Teile

2. GT Longsleeve - siehe oben

3. Oldmans`tires - Reifen kann man immer brauchen

4. Gt-heinis´Fsa

5. Davids`roter Lenker

6. Mannis`Trinkflasche


----------



## toncoc (16. März 2008)

und welchen preis bekommt kint für die ganze arbeit?


----------



## chrrup150 (16. März 2008)

ich schlag für kint mal nen kasten wunschbier beim nächsten treffen vor!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. März 2008)

toncoc schrieb:


> und welchen preis bekommt kint für die ganze arbeit?



ruhm und ehre...


----------



## tomasius (16. März 2008)

@kint:



> ruhm und ehre...



... und abwarten.  - Danke für deine Mühe!  

Ich bin gedanklich schon beim nächsten Wettbewerb.  

Mein Traumprojekt wäre z.B. ein Stahl Xizang.    

(der noch immer renovierende) Tom


----------



## singlestoph (17. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ruhm und ehre...



ich geb ein bier aus wenn du mal nach ZH kommst oder sonstwo ein treffen ....


----------



## Backfisch (17. März 2008)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und Danke an meine Wähler  auch wenn es  mein Panzer nicht aufs Treppchen geschafft hat, aber die Fullys sind nun mal echt scharf, die haben verdient gewonnen. 

Und Danke an Kint für die ganze Mühe


----------



## SixTimesNine (19. März 2008)

Seid alle gegruesst,
habe heute erst von meinem 1.Place gehoert, thx David!!!
Bin zur Zeit auf La Palma und lasse mich von der Sonne kuessen. (Falls Ihr Euch wundert warum ich mit Umlauten arbeite, versucht das mal auf einer spanischen Tastatur, die auch noch total abgegrabbelte Buchstaben hat.) Vielen Dank an Kint, fuer die absolut perfekte Durchfuehrung des Wettbewerbs!!!
Meine Wunschliste sieht folgendermassen aus:
1. Kelme Decals -siehe folgende Projekte
2. DavidBelizes Lenker (den kenn ich, den Lenker und ...)
3.Tofus King Dingeling (my gal's gonna love 'em)
4.Butsches Video - passt zu meinem von Hans signierten T-Shirt
5.Tom Zaskar Becher - da schmeckt der hiesige Wein doch noch besser
6.Elsepse GT-Sattel  der wird meinem Karakorum gut stehen, next years
competition.

So long and until we meet again
that's all folks


----------



## SpeedyR (19. März 2008)

Hallo erstmal aus dem sonnigen Kalifornien!

Ich fühle mich ebenso geehrt!

Hier meine auflistung:

1.GT Longsleeve (zaskar)
2.GT Trinkflaschen (manni)
3.GT Sattel (elsepse)

Letztendlich freue ich mich aber am meisten von einem GT Freund was zu bekommen.Das materielle steht nicht so im Vordergrund für mich  

Vielen dank,und beste grüsse Rafa


----------



## Chat Chambers (22. März 2008)

Hallo an Alle,

und Glückwunsch an die Sieger! Ich denke, wir haben alle zusammen eine würdige Auswahl getroffen!

Hoffe, auf dem nächsten GT-Treffen dabei sein zu können und einige Bikes in Natura zu sehen...


----------



## cleiende (3. April 2008)

Hab ich was verpasst? Ich würde gerne mein Konvolut an Schlappen loswerden.

Kint?


----------



## Backfisch (3. April 2008)

Mein i-Drive Decal hat auch noch keiner angefordert... (okay, ist jetzt auch nicht so der Hammerpreis  )


----------



## versus (3. April 2008)

vielleicht habe ich auch völlig gepennt, oder was überlesen, aber waren denn die zweit- und/oder drittplatzierten schon dran???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (3. April 2008)

Ich glaube kint macht Urlaub - hat er sich verdient.
Letzte Aktivität 28.03. Wenns soweit ist, sagt er sicher Bescheid.
Habe ich wenigstens Zeit, das Longsleeve nochmal frisch zu waschen.
Aprilfrisch oder Sommerbrise?


----------



## Kint (5. April 2008)

öhm.. ja sorry. "urlaub"  

mahce das auf jeden fall heute noch, die tage gehts dann weiter. 

sorry nochmal ...


----------



## Kint (11. April 2008)

so preisverleihung runde eins... ja, doch schon... 

folgendermaßen:

Kelme bitte deine Kleber an SIXtimesnine

Zaskar-Le dein longsleeve bitte an Ketterechts

Tomasius dein Zaskar BEcher bite an Kingmoe

Manni deine Flasche bitte an SpeedyR

Butsche Dein Video bitte an Singlestoph



Und tom dein wunschzettel bräuchte ich noch, habe von dir noch keine forderungen bezüglich des preises erhalten... 


*ABLAUF : die Spender setzen sich mit den GEwinnern in Verbindung, ich habe zur Klärung jedem nochmal ne Pm geschcikt. *

sollte nochwas unklar sein, dann bitte mich kontaktieren, udn sobald der Nachzügler sich geäussert hat gehts in Runde 2 (und diesmal gehts schneller - versprochen,...)


----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

*Preisverleihung zweite RUnde : 
*
die zweitplatzierten :

*DAvidbelize
Versus
versus 
Cyclery.de
Toncoc
Zingel*

bitte mal mit Ihren Wünschen - sortiert nach beliebtheit bei mir melden ...



Preise die zu verfühung stehen sind : 




*cleinde:*
Reifensatz : 1x Ritchey Z-Max Drahr, 26*2,1, gut angefahren, der macht noch mal 1000km sowie 1X Conti Explorer USB, 26*2,1, gut angefahren, aber auch der macht noch nen 1000er

*KINGmoe:* und *mountymaus * 
1x gebrauchten GT Stahllenker. Ist ein straight bar, 60cm breit, schwarz mit Lackmacken aber technisch top, mit ca. 10 Grad Kröpfung nach hinten. Natürlich mit deutlich >400g recht schwer, aber dafür sicher bomb  proof. & 1 paar scott griffe siehe hier 

*davidbelize*:
ich spendiere diesen gebrauchten aber echt schön roten lenker. (ein roteloxierter riser bar siehe hier

*oldman*:
ein satz schlappen, beinahe noch neuwertig: maxxis ignitor 2.1

*janikulus* & *revon*
von mir gibt es ein mal GT Lenkerstopfen:  siehe hier : 
satz aufkleber siehe hier : 

*gthinterland*:
Von mir gibt es einen neuen Kettenstrebenschutz von Speed Stuff in blau/grün! und so sieht er aus : 

*hoeckle*
Aluhülsen für 737er SPD sichtprobe zeigt ob sie passen 

*tofu*:
Ich werf übrigens noch ein Paar neue King Dingeling in die Runde. zweimal king dingeling....

*elsepse *
gt sattel  in der tat 

*gt sassy*
Hörnchen von Force, grün eloxiert. Allerdings mit Kampfspüren (Kratzern, nichts schlimmes) Gewicht 180g (laut Küchenwaage), das gewicht im bild...

*oliversen & backfisch*
bombergirls poster & : zwei "i-Drive" Decals
mit original autogramm !

*daggi*
flat pedals


----------



## elsepe (22. April 2008)

und, wer muss jetzt den sattel nehmen ?


----------



## Kint (2. Mai 2008)

runde zwei ist raus und folgendes sollte geschehen :

cleindes zmax bitte an toncoc
hoeckles pedalhülsen bitte an versus
oldmans maxxis schlappen bitte an versus
davidbelizes roter riser bitte an zingel
stemmelsflatpedals bitte an davidbelize




*Preisverleihung dritte RUnde : 
*
die drittplatziertenplatzierten :

*

mountymaus
chrrup150
gtheini
hoeckle
mini-tom

*

bitte mal mit Ihren Wünschen - sortiert nach beliebtheit bei mir melden ...



Preise die zu verführung stehen sind : 






*KINGmoe:* und *mountymaus * 
1x gebrauchten GT Stahllenker. Ist ein straight bar, 60cm breit, schwarz mit Lackmacken aber technisch top, mit ca. 10 Grad Kröpfung nach hinten. Natürlich mit deutlich >400g recht schwer, aber dafür sicher bomb  proof. & 1 paar scott griffe siehe hier 



*janikulus* & *revon*
von mir gibt es ein mal GT Lenkerstopfen:  siehe hier : 
satz aufkleber siehe hier : 

*gthinterland*:
Von mir gibt es einen neuen Kettenstrebenschutz von Speed Stuff in blau/grün! und so sieht er aus : 



*tofu*:
Ich werf übrigens noch ein Paar neue King Dingeling in die Runde. zweimal king dingeling....

*elsepse *
gt sattel  in der tat 

*gt sassy*
Hörnchen von Force, grün eloxiert. Allerdings mit Kampfspüren (Kratzern, nichts schlimmes) Gewicht 180g (laut Küchenwaage), das gewicht im bild...

*oliversen & backfisch*
bombergirls poster & : zwei "i-Drive" Decals
mit original autogramm !


----------



## Stemmel (19. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> runde zwei ist raus und folgendes sollte geschehen :
> 
> stemmelsflatpedals bitte an davidbelize




Daaaavid!
Bitte melde Dich!​
   

Leider habe ich auf meine zwei PN keine Nachricht von Dir erhalten. Wie lautet Deine Adresse? Ggfs. können wir kommendes Wochenende auch eine persönliche Übergabe vereinbaren, wir sind zum Velothon in Berlin. 

Oder kann mir sonst jemand die Adresse per PN schicken?    

Daggi


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Mai 2008)

ICH HAB ZUFÄLLIG DAVIDS ADRESSE.DIE HAT ER MIR LETZTES JAHR BEIM GT TREFFEN GEGEBEN  


hast pm


----------



## Stemmel (19. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ICH HAB ZUFÄLLIG DAVIDS ADRESSE.DIE HAT ER MIR LETZTES JAHR BEIM GT TREFFEN GEGEBEN
> 
> 
> hast pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (29. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> runde zwei ist raus und folgendes sollte geschehen :
> 
> cleindes zmax bitte an toncoc



Done & dusted.


----------

